# T9 Design - es geht noch billiger



## Deadwool (3. Juli 2009)

Erst die neue Ini die als Kolosseum so gut wie kein architektonisches Design benötigt, und jetzt das T9 Set das sich bei den meisten Klassen nur noch farblich voneinander unterscheiden wird:

MAGIER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PRIESTER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HEXENMEISTER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. Juli 2009)

Sollte das wirklich so final kommen muss ich zugeben das ich herbe enttäuscht wäre...

Ich fand es schon schlimm genug das alle Naxx 10er Platten-items, egal welche Stats (Off, Deff, Caster) alle aussahen wie ein 58er Todesritter frisch aus dem Startgebiet und alle rare Platten-items ab Lvl 71 ebenfalls das gleiche Design hatten. (Gilt natürlich auch übertragen auf die anderen Rüstungsklassen)

Hoffentlich haben wir es hier "nur" mit etwas gepimpten Platzhaltern zu tun!


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juli 2009)

Abwarten und Kräutertee Trinken, und wenn sie gleich aussehen shit happens. 

Is das World of Warcraft oder World of Stylecraft (ich denke gerade an das mimimi zu bc zeiten, wo es hieß ohhhh blizzard macht was es gibt so viel verschiedene rüsis wir sehen aus wie papageien)

wobei es eher danach aussieht als wären die 4 designs die es zu jedem set gibt einfach mal als platzhalter eingespannt worden.


----------



## Proto41 (3. Juli 2009)

Wenns wirklich so kommen sollte.

Hat Blizzard mal wieder jede arbeit gescheute ein gescheites set zusammen zu basteln.

Ich mein dieses mal soll es ja Horde und Allianz spezifische Sets geben.

Daher ist die Gleichheit der Designs vielleicht noch ein bisschen vertretbar.

Aber warum wieder so geschmacklos...

Also ich persönlich finde das Dk-Set stinken hässlig >.<


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. Juli 2009)

Während BC haben sich doch viele genau das gewünscht? Keine PewPew-Rüstungen mehr und alles etwas ähnlicher... Ja, jetzt haben wir den Salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur Platzhalter sind. Laut mmo-champion:


> This is now official, the sets we posted earlier are indeed the Tier 9 Armor models and multiple classes within the same faction will share the same armor model with different textures.


Alle sehen gleich aus, allein Horde und Allianz unterscheidet sich von den Farben her.


----------



## Lari (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde aufhören zu spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum gehts hier doch, oder?

Wenn man etwas außergewöhnliches will, dann sind T Sets eben nicht die richtige Wahl. Und das Kolosseum als "zwischengeschobene" Raidinstanz kann ruhig etwas kleiner ausfallen. Ulduar hab ich noch genug zu tun, und die Eiskronenzitadelle wird bestimmt auch wieder riesig. Seid doch froh, dass überhaupt etwas kommt. WotLK ist meines Wissens nach das erste mal, dass es ingesamt 4 T Sets gibt.


----------



## Cheaters (3. Juli 2009)

Da geb ich euch Recht, die T9 Designs werden immer schlechter & billiger...
T7 hat ja mal halbwegs noch geil ausgesehen, aber T8 & T9...
Und Blizzard tut in letzter sehr viele Rüstungssets einfach färben :/, Wo bleibt da die Arbeit?

- Mfg Cheaters


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Juli 2009)

das ist 100%ig nicht das t9 set


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Während BC haben sich doch viele genau das gewünscht? Keine PewPew-Rüstungen mehr und alles etwas ähnlicher... Ja, jetzt haben wir den Salat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja das beweist wieder meine theorie dass die wow spieler einfach IMMER meckern. man kann es den meisten einfach nicht recht machen. mir is es egal wie die rüstungen aussehen. sind sie gut ist es für mich lediglich ein nettes feature. ich spiel wow wegen dem gameplay nicht wegen der rüssi


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Juli 2009)

Lol....^^

Ich sag mal so schlecht siehts nicht aus aber für verschiedene Klassen das gleiche set nur in anderen farben? xD

Ich hatte mit meiner paladina schon kein bock ulduar zu raiden wegen dem set^^


----------



## algregino (3. Juli 2009)

Und selbst wenn es des wär. Wunderts euch? Die Com schreit und heult 24/7 rum dass sie mehr wollen, dass der Content zu leicht ist, dass sie alles scho 1000000 gesehn haben (aber noch kein volles T8 Set). Also zieht Blizzard nach.. Versucht die Leute zu beruhigen und dadurch wirds halt nur noch quantitativ und die Qualität sinkt ins bodenlose. Würden die Leute aufhören direkt 2 Tage nach nem Addon anzufangen rumzuheulen würde es nicht so einen Schrott geben. Ich mein.. die letzten Sets ham nichma Füße^^.


----------



## Honkytonk7 (3. Juli 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> tja das beweist wieder meine theorie dass die wow spieler einfach IMMER meckern. man kann es den meisten einfach nicht recht machen. mir is es egal wie die rüstungen aussehen. sind sie gut ist es für mich lediglich ein nettes feature. ich spiel wow wegen dem gameplay nicht wegen der rüssi



als druide läasst sich sowas auch leicht sagen.

btt: ich fänds auch blöd wenns so sein sollte


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2009)

Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Juli 2009)

Schade wärs schon, hoffentlich sinds aber nur die Random-Drops...


----------



## noizycat (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.


made my day und /sign 

Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Siilverberg (3. Juli 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> tja das beweist wieder meine theorie dass die wow spieler einfach IMMER meckern. man kann es den meisten einfach nicht recht machen. mir is es egal wie die rüstungen aussehen. sind sie gut ist es für mich lediglich ein nettes feature. ich spiel wow wegen dem gameplay nicht wegen der rüssi


 ich persönlich finde Blizz macht es sich ein wenig einfach mit rustüngsdesign ich hätte schon mehr andersausehende Rüstungsteile und seien sie "Recykelt" aus alten sachen und tsets wär mir auch gleich. aber naja solang das T9 gut aussieht ist das gut ich als pala bin ja schon gestraft mit t3(7) und t8.


----------



## Teldriir (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele ja einen Paladin. Jetzt bin ich auch gleichzeitig Generation ´82. Damals liefen gewisse Serien.
Ich stelle mal kommentarlos hier was rein:
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...nce_paladin.jpg

http://www.mangastock.org/msassocia/images...y_rangers_8.jpg

Ich singe jetzt den Rest des Tages die Theme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Ist doch nix neues.

-> AQ20, alle Sets sahn gleich aus.
Plattensets - alle gleich. Ledersets - alle gleich. Nur andre Farben.

-> Sunwell - alle gleich.
__

Und noch dazu haben hiervon alle 3 Sets was gemeinsam.
Sie sind nicht nur öde - sie sehn auch unglaublich scheiße aus.
__

Btw - was is in Blizzard gefahren dass Mages ne Hose tragen? oO (T8)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2009)

kann mal jemand bilder vom kriegerset posten bitte also vond en Plattensets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2009)

Ihr dürft doch garnicht sagen,dass sie sich keine Mühe geben!
Immerhin sieht s7 unterschiedlich aus!

Meiner Meinung nach,sollte man Tom Chillton mal rauswerfen..kleiner PvP Bengel..


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jäger und Schami find ich am schrecklichsten. Toll.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2009)

vielen dank

naja platte sieht ja gar ned so schlecht aus >.< 

ARGH


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will sie zurück ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das warn noch Designes..
Kennt ihr sie noch?

Hier die Veränderung vom Mage Pre-BC. Da hat er wirklich immer mächtiger ausgesehn.
Ab T4 gings dann den Bach runter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber nicht ernst gemeint? Das Krieger Set? 
Wir sind doch keine Zimmerleuchten mit dimmbarer Stirnlampe!
Wir sehen ja aus wie fucking Stoffis!! 

Also ich bin ja kein notorischer Meckerer aber das ist ja einfach nur hingerotzt.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Ich kann schon verstehen, warum alle ähnlich aussehen.

Der Argentumkreuzzug bereitet sich auf den kommenden Kampf mit dem Lichkönig vor. Durch das Argentumturnier wird auch den Spielern geholfen, sich auf den Kampf vorzubereiten. Es könnte sein, dass die neuen Sets sozusagen als Hilfe für die Spieler vom Argentumkreuzzug "spendiert" werden, damit man eine Chance hat. Man kann von dem Kreuzzug nicht erwarten, dass sie für jede Klasse eigene Rüstungen entwerfen und herstellen.


----------



## Æxodus (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hier die Veränderung vom Mage Pre-BC. Da hat er wirklich immer mächtiger ausgesehn.
> Ab T4 gings dann den Bach runter:
> 
> 
> ...



omg hast das Bild selbst gebastelt, oder warum ist da ein Orc als Mage im t4 abgebildet?

lol


Mfg Æxo


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich kann schon verstehen, warum alle ähnlich aussehen.
> 
> Der Argentumkreuzzug bereitet sich auf den kommenden Kampf mit dem Lichkönig vor. Durch das Argentumturnier wird auch den Spielern geholfen, sich auf den Kampf vorzubereiten. Es könnte sein, dass die neuen Sets sozusagen als Hilfe für die Spieler vom Argentumkreuzzug "spendiert" werden, damit man eine Chance hat. Man kann von dem Kreuzzug nicht erwarten, dass sie für jede Klasse eigene Rüstungen entwerfen und herstellen.



Entschuldige, aber das wäre die einfallsloseste Rechtfertigung die sich Blizzard einfalle lassen könnte, da wäre mir ein "Wir hatten einfach keine Lust" oder "Ja, da hat n Murloc auf n Stoffetzten geschissen" noch ums 10fache lieber. Akzeptanz ja, aber irgendwo hört das auch auf.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das wäre die einfallsloseste Rechtfertigung die sich Blizzard einfalle lassen könnte, da wäre mir ein "Wir hatten einfach keine Lust" oder "Ja, da hat n Murloc auf n Stoffetzten geschissen" noch ums 10fache lieber. Akzeptanz ja, aber irgendwo hört das auch auf.



Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass World of Warcraft nicht nur aus dicken und fett leuchtenden Epics besteht, sondern auch eine gewisse Hintergrundgeschichte hat. Es wäre doch viel langweiliger einfach Sachen zu erfinden, die mit der Handlung überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> omg hast das Bild selbst gebastelt, oder warum ist da ein Orc als Mage im t4 abgebildet?



ne ^^ gabs auf google.
aber kp warum dan orc drin is. wobeis nichtmal orcmages gibt.


----------



## Tristene (3. Juli 2009)

Gabs beim AQ40 Set auch schon und das war im Classic WoW, wo die Welt noch in Ordnung war und so ^^ 
Also keine Panik das nächste wird wieder kreativer =)


----------



## _Yo_ (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das wäre die einfallsloseste Rechtfertigung die sich Blizzard einfalle lassen könnte, da wäre mir ein "Wir hatten einfach keine Lust" oder "Ja, da hat n Murloc auf n Stoffetzten geschissen" noch ums 10fache lieber. Akzeptanz ja, aber irgendwo hört das auch auf.



Ich versteh immer überhauptnicht wie euch das so wichtig sein kann..ich meine jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack aber die Sets sehen doch nicht scheiße aus (:

Ich wette einige von euch werden jetzt den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune haben wegen ein paar Sets xD wasn los mit euch?


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Da gehts ja nicht darum das etwas epic ist oder nicht imho, aber die Einfallslosigkeit hier spring einem schon so ins Gesicht das es eine Frechheit ist. Auch eine geschichtlich Einbindung ist wunderbar und absolut gutzuheissen, aber wäre das keine Einbindung nur eine Ausrede für Demotivation.


Edit : Da bin ich mehr für kein T als liebloses T.


----------



## Rasar (3. Juli 2009)

Die Zeiten wo jeder wirklich anders aussah und Set richtig genial waren sind vorbei leider, vermisse eigentlich irgentwie ein Klamotten laden wie C&A, H&M KiK klamotten von der Stange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich träume heute immer noch vom alten Pala T2 set


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juli 2009)

fürn zwischenset okay. shami udn hunter sehn sogar verschieden aus, obwohls beides mail ist


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2009)

Wo bitte ist das eine Frechheit - ist es nicht eher Blizzards Recht?

Man man - immer diese notorischen Meckerer - kauft Euch nen Sandsack und dann go!^


----------



## Heydu (3. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Is das World of Warcraft oder World of Stylecraft (ich denke gerade an das mimimi zu bc zeiten, wo es hieß ohhhh blizzard macht was es gibt so viel verschiedene rüsis wir sehen aus wie papageien)



verdammt nochmal, da hast du so recht
weisst du wieviele ich so bullshits lesen musste, wir sehen aus wie papageien, soviele rüssis ist doch unsinn blabla



und jetzt meckern alle, dass alle klassen gleich aussehen.
Mein Gott, könnt ihr nicht einfach aufhören zu weinen? Immer müsst ihr was zu meckern haben!
das ist echt zum kotzen


----------



## Deprave (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.



Nein, es sind leider keine Platzhalter. Diese Sets sind offiziell bestätigt worde. Traurig aber wahr.
Während ich es mit meinem kleinen, gemeinen Gnomen-Warlock gerade noch ertragen kann, auszusehen wie Warlocks der Horde, hört der Spaß für mich auf wenn ich genauso wie ein Prieser aussehe. EIN PRIESTER!!! Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit: Ja, sind doch andere Farben. Das is mir gelinde gesagt sch...egal!
Genauso ist es mit meinem Krieger. Es stört mich echt einen Sch..., ob ich von der Rüstung her aussehe wie der Orc oder Taure von nebenan. Aber wenn ich in der gleichen Rüstung wie ein Paladin rumlaufen muss, mit einer nur ein bisschen weniger tuckigeren Farbe, dann hat der Spaß ein Loch!


----------



## DjunGen (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.


Tikume, der WoW Fanboy Nr 1 hier im Forum hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie du auch aus allem was Blizzard macht etwas positives abgewinnen kannst.
Siehs doch endlich mal ein und steh dazu. Die Sets sind STINKHÄßLICH! 
Keiner würde meckern, wenn Blizzard nichtschon beim Disignen vom T0, T1 und T2 bei weitem mehr Creativität bewiesen hätte.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Blizz fährt bei WoW nurnoch auf Sparflamme. Die besten Designer sind schon lange nichtmehr im WoW Team und arbeiten warscheinlich schon längst am NextGen MMO.
Und das Blizzard das als Platzhalter nimmt bezweifle ich. Dachten oder bessergesagt, dass hofften wir alle bei den Arenasets auch. Vergleicht mal Season 7 mit dem Rank 14 Sets aller Klassen! Sry Blizzard, Design fail!
Und damit Tikume was zum flamen hat: "Ich freu mich auf Aion!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunedin (3. Juli 2009)

Erstens ist das die neue Arenasetreihe und die sahen schon immer billig aus. Und zweitens ist der T9-Look noch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Phelps023 (3. Juli 2009)

*Was erwartet ihr von einem Geldgierigen Unternehmen?? Die schauen nicht drauf was die Community wünscht bzw. auf die Designs. Denen interessiert nur " Money ".*


----------



## Dread01 (3. Juli 2009)

Dass das hier immer so ein rumgeflenne ist verstehe wer will.
Die Sets sind nicht DER wahnsinn aber auch nicht grottenschlecht.

In Wow-Classic (wie bereits in einem Post vorher erwähnt) waren die AQ 40 sets m.E. die hässlichsten ever - aber, auch das ging vorbei und alles wurde gut.
Wer die Sets so hässlich findet, muß sie ja nicht anziehen, oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schliesslich ein Spiel und kein Zwang.

Edith: und dieser Schwachsinn von wegen Geldgierigem Unternehmen: warum sollten sie euch sonst Wow geben wenn nicht aufgrund möglicher Profite ?
Weils etwa heillige sind die eure Spielsucht befriedigen wollen nur um euch was gutes zu tun ?

Irgendwann versteht evtl. auch der letzte das es bei dieser Industrie, wie bei jeder anderen in erster Linie ums Geld geht - evtl. wird das aber den Spielern erst bewusst wenn sie ihr eigenes Geld verdienen müssen.
*kopfschüttelt*


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will nur eins klarstellen und wiederholen : Ich finde die Sets NICHT hässlich, nur einfallslos, was jedoch eigentlich viel schlimmer ist.


----------



## linkin85 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich finde auch eher das die wie Arena Set´s aussehen auch wenn auff mmo Tier steht. Naja einfach mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (3. Juli 2009)

Warum sollen den die Rüstungen verschieden aussehen,  sind sowieso nur bunte Kleckse. Auch eine Rüstung im Einheitsgrau und eng anliegend erfüllt ihren Zweck so lange die Stats stimmen.

Und was noch wichtiger ist, wollt ihr das der Preis der Abbos oder  Gamecarts steig, sicherlich nicht. Denn ein besseres Design brauch Leute oder dauert länger, beides kostet Geld was Blizz nicht ausgeben, sondern verdienen will. 
Besonders die Dauer, alles jammert rum und fragt, wann denn endlich etwas nachgeschoben wird. Also wir schnell schnell etwas nachgeschoben, damit die Mäuler gestopft werden. Dass das dann auf die Qualität geht sollte Jedem klar sein. 
Habt auch selber schuld wenn ihr durch das Spiel hechelt. 
Ausserdem, ist es eine heiden Arbeit so eine Rüstung zu erstellen, die ist nicht mal so ebend auf den Schirm geklatscht. 
Schätze so für eine Rüstung, mit allen Animationen und Völkeranpassung, braucht ein Grafiker bestimmt ein halbes Jahr, auch mit guter Softwareunterstützung.
Also seit entweder froh das es etwas neues gibt, aber von schlechte Qualität, oder haltet die Mäuler und warte auf gute Qualität.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Juli 2009)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Erstens ist das die neue Arenasetreihe und die sahen schon immer billig aus. Und zweitens ist der T9-Look noch nicht veröffentlicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *This is now official, the sets we posted earlier are indeed the Tier 9 Armor models and multiple classes within the same faction will share the same armor model with different textures.*


----------



## Stammelf (3. Juli 2009)

*Ironie an* Die Welt ist schlecht und ungerecht und Blizzard sind sowieso die schlimmsten. *Ironie aus*

Naja Sets sind für eine kleine Instanz wie das Kolloseum gar net mal verkehrt. Ich bin mir auch sicher das sie mit der Eiskronenzitadelle wieder einige Hammersets präsentieren. Palas dann in pink-türkis getupften Shorts ^^ Klar kann man sich darüber streiten, aber guckt mal letzlich gesehen was unsere tollen Modedesigner immer auf den Catwalks der Welt präsentieren, findet ihr die Sachen nicht auch komisch ? 

Einfach mal alles lockerer sehen, irgendwo gab es mal einen tollen Spruch in irgend ner Werbung mein ich "Spass ist was IHR draus macht". Nicht immer alles auf Blizzard schieben sondern, einfach mal gucken wo man selbst das beste rausholen kann. Wenn man überlegt das dieses Spiel nun schon fast 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist, dann sind Abnutzungserscheinungen doch normal. Aber siehe oben, solange man ein paar Freunde hat, kann es doch alles nicht so schlimm sein oder ?

Gruß
Stammelf


----------



## Kautzi (3. Juli 2009)

Geschmecker sind verschieden.

flamme inc!


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Warum sollen den die Rüstungen verschieden aussehen, sind sowieso nur bunte Kleckse. Auch eine Rüstung im Einheitsgrau und eng anliegend erfüllt ihren Zweck so lange die Stats stimmen.



Und wenn im folgenden Addon alle Gebiete gleich aussehen, es eine Mobart gibt und genau ein Waffenmodell jedes Typs bist du der erste der in den Laden rennt? 
Warum sollte es eigentlich noch verschiedene Rassen geben wenn man ja eh immer die selben Klassen spielt? Entschuldige bitte aber die Argumentation is ja wirklich nich grad das gelbe vom Ei.

Zitat :"Palas dann in pink-türkis getupften Shorts ^^ "

Nein nein, wir alle, immer in Pink-Türkis getupften Shorts ;D


----------



## Duciducduc (3. Juli 2009)

für mich sehen die aus die pvp sets : /, die sollen mal wieder an stylische sets arbeiten wie t6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (3. Juli 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> *Was erwartet ihr von einem Geldgierigen Unternehmen?? Die schauen nicht drauf was die Community wünscht bzw. auf die Designs. Denen interessiert nur " Money ".*



Wenn dem so wäre hätte Blizzard in absehbarer Zeit keinen einzigen Kunden mehr. Vielleicht sollten einige Leute, die sich selber immer für das Maß aller Dinge halten, mal über die theoretische Möglichkeit nachdenken, dass die Mehrheit ganz einfach anders denkt (so unvorstellbar das für den grenzenlosen, eigenen Intellekt auch sein mag). Dass Blizzard Geld verdienen möchte kann uns nur Recht sein, denn dadurch ist gewährleistet, dass Blizzard es "der Community" immer wird recht machen wollen. Die WOW Community ist groß, es JEDEM recht zu machen unmöglich... also muss Blizz es zumindest den meisten recht machen, und das scheint ihnen zu gelingen, sonst hätte WOW nicht so viele Spieler.

Das Aussehen von einem Item ist mal absolut das Letzte was mich interessiert. Was zählt sind die Stats. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann schaue ich auch auf die "Stats" und nicht welches den schönsten Lack hat. Wenn ich eine Reise buche schau ich auf die "Stats" und nehme nicht das Reisebüro mit der schönsten Tapete.

Wenn ich in nem Raid unterwegs bin, dann bin ich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, als das Model meines Chars zu analysieren und mich daran zu erfreuen wie hübsch ich bin. So what? Ist doch mal absolut wayne wie die Dinger aussehen, solange es halbwegs nach Rüstung ausschaut... so schlim find ich die Teile jetzt echt nicht.


----------



## Hautbaer (3. Juli 2009)

Sich über vorläufige Bilder von Rüstungsteilen Magenschmerzen zu machen finde ich amüsant!
Aufeinmal ist der Großteil der Spieler modeinteressiert und geben ihre "künstlerische" Kritik zum besten.
Oft auch bei anderen Lebewesen in anderen Situationen zu beobachten:
Bsp. 
Wein kommt auf´n Tisch...
plötzlich entfaltet sich der Weinkenner bei der Verkostung eines Glases.
Wichtig sein und wichtig tun. 
Wäre doch mal ein neuer Skill... Wichtigtuer auf 450 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluß läuft es doch darauf hinaus, egal wie es aussieht, ihr werdet damit rumposen.
Ich habe mächtig T9 am Körper..muhaha schaut mich an^^


----------



## Shonyyyyy (3. Juli 2009)

was mich eigentlich am meisten stört ist, dass jetzt schon t9 ins spiel kommt, kam doch grad erst t8 und so wie ich blizz kenne wirds t9 entweder in 4 verschiedenen varianten geben oder einfach schon ab 10er normal geben.
so wies aussieht gibts t9 dann schon im kolusseum komplett und dann noch n tolles t10 in der eiskronenzitadelle, großes tennis!


----------



## Teldriir (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann mit dem Pala-Design echt gut leben, wenn ich NUR den Pala betrachte. Das Allyzeichen, die üblichen Farben, das Outfit an sich ist auch nicht so schlecht, wenn man den Helm ausblendet. 
Was hier Hauptkritikpunkt ist, wenn ich das mal zusammenfassen darf ist NICHT das Design sondern die Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten zwischen den Klassen. "Oh da kommt ein Schami!" "Nee das ist doch ein Hexenmeister, der ist doch grün!" 
Sich 2 Modelle auszudenken, die Klassen dann durch 2 zu teilen und jeden auf eine Seite zu stellen, dann die Farben zu ändern ist eine brotlose Kunst, die jeder von uns echt zu teuer bezahlt. 
Schaut doch mal T2 an. Die Klassen sind so unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht man kann den Hexenmeister auf 2 KM vom Magier unterscheiden. Diese Individalität ist doch der Grund, warum man unterschiedliche Klassen hat. Im Rollenspiel soll man sich unterscheiden. Bei den Skills, den Berufen und auch der Kleidung.


----------



## ikarus275 (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.


Eben, wenn die Stats stimmen rennt der WoWler auch mit Kloschüssel und Papierflieger auf dem Kopf durch die Instanzen. Besser als die Blink Blink Power Ranger Armor zu BC Zeiten sehen obige Rüstungen allemal aus.


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.



/zustimm


----------



## Chínín (3. Juli 2009)

Schonmal die Hunter Sets gesehen?

Das erste was ich dachte: LOL, SÜDMEERTOPFHELM XD


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Sets nichtmal hässlich finde, was erwartet ihr von einem 'Gladiatoren'-Set?
Ich weiss, ich weiss.. es ist kein Season Set, warum als Gladiatoren-Set?

Da kommt ihr schon selber drauf, wenn ihr euch nur mal hinterfragt, wo ihr die T9 Tokens bekommen könnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich interessieren an T Sets nur eines. Die Stats und die Set Boni. Klar ist ein schickes Design das Tüpfelchen auf dem 'I', aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Nur zum 'Posen' reichts dann eben nicht.
Is irgendwie gleich idiotisch wie der TE, der wegen dem neuen Drachenfalken für Horde rumheult, weil sein 100 Mount Modell dann nicht mehr einzigartig ist.

PS'
Jäger und Schamis teilen sich auch die gleichen T-Modelle. Schurken und Dudus auch. Palas, DKs und Warriors wohl auch. Sind eben mal auf Rüstungsstufe ausgelegt und nicht auf Klasse.
Ausserdem...
Damit angezogen in die Eiskronenzitadelle gegen Arthas? Alle Rüstungsklassen sehen gleich aus und dazu noch wie echte Heereskrieger? Wer denkt da grad auch noch an das Wrathgate-Video? Episch... episch...


----------



## Sibanti (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Und wenn im folgenden Addon alle Gebiete gleich aussehen, es eine Mobart gibt und genau ein Waffenmodell jedes Typs bist du der erste der in den Laden rennt?
> Warum sollte es eigentlich noch verschiedene Rassen geben wenn man ja eh immer die selben Klassen spielt?



Jup, genau, mehr braucht man auch nicht um das/ein Spiel zu spielen. Das alles drumrum mit Rassen Klassen, bunte Gegenden ist nur Schnick Schnack völlig unnötig, reine Makulatur. Ein Waffenmodel langt, jedem seine Keule, und dann geht es los. Die Fähigkeit zu spielen endscheidet und nicht die Items.  
Und da hapert es heutzutage, richtig spielen können nur die wenigsten. Gib mal Kindern ein Holzgewehr in die Hand, die können damit nichts mehr anfangen, sie brauchen eine täuschend echte Uzi, die Peng Peng macht.


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Hautbaer schrieb:


> Aufeinmal ist der Großteil der Spieler modeinteressiert und geben ihre "künstlerische" Kritik zum besten.



Wie bereits hingewiesen ist das hier keine Kritik an dem Design, auch wenn ich mir durchaus aufregenderes vorstellen kann, was hier die meisten Leute erregt ist wohl eher die Dreistigkeit mit der uns hier unübersehbare Einfallslosigkeit vorgesetzt wird.
Und ja, stell dir vor manche Leute haben Interessen und freuen sich wenn sie ihr Phantasie und Kreativität in öffentlichen Debatten einbringen können auch wenn sie nur Amateure sind in dem was sie tun.



Hautbaer schrieb:


> Zum Schluß läuft es doch darauf hinaus, egal wie es aussieht, ihr werdet damit rumposen.
> Ich habe mächtig T9 am Körper..muhaha schaut mich an^^



Also bei dem Set wirds dann schnell keinen mehr interessieren weil selbst die Farbunterschiede kaum reichen im dann einen Gaylord von nem anderen zu Unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Jup, genau, mehr braucht man auch nicht um das/ein Spiel zu spielen. Das alles drumrum mit Rassen Klassen, bunte Gegenden ist nur Schnick Schnack völlig unnötig, reine Makulatur. Ein Waffenmodel langt, jedem seine Keule, und dann geht es los. Die Fähigkeit zu spielen endscheidet und nicht die Items.
> Und da hapert es heutzutage, richtig spielen können nur die wenigsten. Gib mal Kindern ein Holzgewehr in die Hand, die können damit nichts mehr anfangen, sie brauchen eine täuschend echte Uzi, die Peng Peng macht.



Bitte sag mir du hast das 

/ironie off

vergessen...^^


----------



## Baits (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.



/sign


----------



## Schluri (3. Juli 2009)

man man wie immer jeder rumheult ich finde die sets nicht scheiße vllt gibt es diesmal keine unterschiedlichen sets aber dafür diesmal horde und allianz verschiedene und jeztz nervt nicht die spieler sind doch immer unzufrieden egal was blizz macht


----------



## TwistedTransistor (3. Juli 2009)

Vll aber auch nur vll sind das die Bilder des untersten T 9 Sets.Wir wissen ja bereits das es 3 T 9 Sets geben wird und ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das nur die Basisversion ist,wi bei den Arenasets,das jede Verbesserung des T 9 Sets pomöser aussehn wird aber wir werden sehn


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (3. Juli 2009)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Vll aber auch nur vll sind das die Bilder des untersten T 9 Sets.Wir wissen ja bereits das es 3 T 9 Sets geben wird und ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das nur die Basisversion ist,wi bei den Arenasets,das jede Verbesserung des T 9 Sets pomöser aussehn wird aber wir werden sehn



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht oder?
Die höheren Stufen werden wie immer nur eine andere Farbe haben.

@ Topic

Jo die Sets sehen scheiße aus.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juli 2009)

Schluri schrieb:


> man man wie immer jeder rumheult ich finde die sets nicht scheiße vllt gibt es diesmal keine unterschiedlichen sets aber dafür diesmal horde und allianz verschiedene und jeztz nervt nicht die spieler sind doch immer unzufrieden egal was blizz macht




So sind die Menschen .. Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich alle Menschen zufrieden zu stellen. Bei knapp 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt wäre das auch etwas schwer ^^ Sorry fürs Offtopic

Zum Topic: Mir gefallen die Sets auch nicht, aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlicherweise ja nicht streiten


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es völlig in Ordnung, wenn das vorgestellte Set bei einer Klasse Verwendung findet, denn es schaut nicht schlecht aus. Übel fände ich es aber, wenn 3 Klassen mit der gleichen Optik beglückt werden. 

Ich fand die Hexersets aus BC optisch ohnehin um Längen besser, als die aus Northend. Wenn ich noch an mein schnuckeliges S2 denke. Das sah ziemlich gut aus - wenn ich mir dagegen jetzt mein Gladiset betrachte .. naja .. sieht alles viel zu harmlos aus und zu rund.


----------



## Sibanti (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir du hast das
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> vergessen...^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Teils, Teils. Der erste Absatz, ok, vielleicht zu heftig, aber es ist etwas Wahres dran. 
Es wird immer zuerst auf die Items geschaut, bist nicht komplett lila, also kommst du nicht mit.  Das gutes Zusammenspiel vieles rausreißen kann,  daran denkt keiner mehr. Items Items Items ist die Devise.

Erinner mich an das Bollwerk zwischen 60 und 63 ein Jäger 2 Hexer und ein Magier, einen Pala als Heiler aus der Gilde aber  70.
Der Heiler waass seit ihr blöde das schaft ihr nie ohne Tank. LOL, der war echt Sprachlos nach dem wir durch waren. Haben ebend gut zusammengespielt, besonders das Timing Pet, Leerwandler, Leerwandler als Tank hat super geklappt. OK der Pala  hat bei den Bossen ein wenig mitgetankt.

Den zweiten Absatz kann ich getrost so stehen lassen.


----------



## OMGlooool (3. Juli 2009)

wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte:

1.account einfrieren
2.Ein kühles Bier trinken
3.Ne Rune CS 1.6 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möp der Möpper (3. Juli 2009)

Ist euch schomal in den sinn gekommen, dass diese sets VIELEICHT auch die neuen PvP sets sein könnten....
Der STyle spricht für PvP die sehen ja auch meistens gleich aus bei MMOchampion sehen die Krieger sets aus wie aufgemotzte s5 bzw s6 PvP Sets aus.
Und Pvp sets sehen fast immer langweilig und öde aus von daher denke ich mal das es die sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (3. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Während BC haben sich doch viele genau das gewünscht? Keine PewPew-Rüstungen mehr und alles etwas ähnlicher... Ja, jetzt haben wir den Salat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm, also ich kann mich nicht ein einziges mal daran erinnern, mich wegen der "pewpew-rüstungen" aufegregt zu haben... im gegenteil, ich sehe die unterschiedlichen rüstungsdesigns eher als weiteres merkmal zum darstellen seines charakters bzw. seiner klasse.
aber naja, blizzard macht ja immer mehr einheitsbrei daraus, egal in welche richtung es geht.


----------



## mäxweLL1 (3. Juli 2009)

also das mit den farben erinnert mich iwie an Sunnwell da sah auch alles gleich aus egal ob deff/off, schwere rüsse, leder oder stoff

hoffen wir mal das es nur so ist weil blizz sicht die kraft fürs Eiskrone set aufhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenhunter (3. Juli 2009)

Erst denken, dann meckern. -.-

Vielleicht ist ja einigen wenigen, die nicht meckern, aufgefallen, dass das ganze PreArthas Ereignis einem gewissen Schema folgt:

Ruf zu den Waffen  durch die Argentumleute. Ein Turnier (nicht wie fälschlich angenommen) nur den Besten unter allen Streitern zu finden sondern sich für den Kampf zu rüsten und zu trainieren. Gleiches gilt für die eigens für PreArthas entworfene Rüstungssets. Man will eine geschloßene Front bilden, eine Armee. Eine Armee in der Horde und Allianz Seite an Seite gegen den momentan größten Feind Azeroths kämpfen. Deswegen ist es absolut nicht verwunderlich, das Blizzard möchte, das es gewisse Einheitlichkeit herrscht wenn der Sturm beginnt. Ich mein was sieht ebsser aus: eine Horde wild gemixter und bunt gerüsteter Kämpfer oder eine einheitlich gerüstete Armee...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Juli 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> ich sehe die unterschiedlichen rüstungsdesigns eher als weiteres merkmal zum darstellen seines charakters bzw. seiner klasse.



Eben; Ich als Hexer möchte nun mal am Schulterteil Stacheln und aufgespiesste Totenköpfe, sowie Helme mit necromantischer Optik haben.


----------



## Morgwath (3. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es lustig wie die Leute immer rumgeweint haben: "Need nochmal Allianz/Horde unterschiedliche Sets wie früher die pvp Sets", jetzt sind solche Sets da, nun weinen alle mimimi die shen ja für alle Rüstungsklassen gleich aus.
Btw sah T2.5 und T6.5 ebenfalls für alle Rüstungs Klassen gleich aus, nur da kammen die ganzen whiner ja nicht ran : P


----------



## Macaveli (3. Juli 2009)

cool mein mage wird aussehen wie megaman juhuuuuuuu


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Also an dieser Stelle mache ich kein Mimimi. Ich finde es cool, dass die Sets sich von Horde und Allianz unterscheiden. Außerdem kann man auch die Sets der Klassen noch auseinanderhalten. Es sind nicht nur die Farben, die Texturen sind auch leicht verändert. NUr die Grundformen stimmen überein. (siehe Hunter - Schamane). Nicht so gut gelungen ist das meiner Meinung nach nur beim Ally Wl, der sich nur vom Priest unterscheidet weil er das dunklere Blau hat. Füt so einen (bösen) Wl könnte ich mir eher ein Feuerrot oder ein Dämonengrün vorstellen. Der Mage wiederrum hebt sich super ab. Könnte schlimmer sein, mal die anderen Hordesets abwarten.


----------



## chinsai (3. Juli 2009)

LOL
Ich fasse es nicht!
In Naxx gab es T7 und Nonsetteile Disgns, in Ulduar hatten alle Sachen, sowohl Nonsetteile als auch T8 das gleichem Design und jetzt haben sogar die T9 von 3 Klassen das gleiche Design.
Wie wärs, wenn am besten gleich alle T9 Teile haargenau gleich aussehen, sowohl Platte als auch Stoff???


----------



## fre_k (3. Juli 2009)

Evtl macht Blizzard das auch nur damit sich die Leute umso mehr freuen wens dan doch unterschiedliche gibt. ^^
Oder die Sets sind halt wirklich so.. Wenigstens sehen sie gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (3. Juli 2009)

ist aber alles halb so schlimm leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (3. Juli 2009)

Also vom Style her sind die gar net so schlecht aber wenn man dann in OG steht und jeder Stoffi gleich aussieht in einer anderen Farbe komms etwas doof ^^ 
Aber ok ich kann damit Leben denk ich xD


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> LOL
> Ich fasse es nicht!
> In Naxx gab es T7 und Nonsetteile Disgns, in Ulduar hatten alle Sachen, sowohl Nonsetteile als auch T8 das gleichem Design



Ehrlich, das war schon immer so oO In Mount Hyjal sind Beispielsweise bei Kaz´rogal Schultern gedropt, die aussahen wie Hunter T6. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, solche Sachen gab es durchaus oft.


----------



## nostal (3. Juli 2009)

xD

http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/9942054854

Es stimmt, die Sets werden sich nur farblich unterscheiden innerhalb der Fraktion

So werden auch Schamanen und Hunter gleich aussehen ;-)

NEWS lesen 4tw

LG

für die faulen:



> Wir haben bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, dass wir bei der Gestaltung der kommenden Tier-Sets einen neuen Weg gehen möchten und statt einem Set für jede Klasse unterschiedliche Sets für die Allianz und die Horde anbieten möchten. Aber anstatt nun 20 verschiedene Sets anzubieten (vorher waren es 10) soll es in diesem Patch ein Set pro Rüstungsart (Stoff, Leder, Platte) geben, die sich innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion durch unterschiedliche Farben unterschieden und zwischen den beiden Fraktionen absolut verschieden sind.


----------



## Nania (3. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh es auch nicht. 
Während BC waren allem am Rumheulen die Sets seien zu bunt, jetzt sind alle am Rumheulen, die Sets sehen zu einfach aus. 
Ich finde sie jetzt auch nicht wunderschön, aber manchmal muss man vielleicht auch bedenken, dass die letzten TSets vielleicht einfach nach "zuviel" aussahen. 
Sprich, alles blinkt und leuchtet, man sie toll aus, weil man nicht so 0815 aussieht wie alle anderen Charaktere. 

Jetzt sind die Rüstungen wie ich finde, rollenspieltechnisch viel besser geworden. 
Zwar sehen alle gleich aus, (zumindest in Ansätzen) aber dennoch bieten sie einen netten Anblick. Endlich mal eine RÜSTUNG und kein blinki-blinki Stofffetzen.


----------



## Magickevin (3. Juli 2009)

Über die hälfte aller die hier ihren Senf zugibt wird NIEMALS das komplette Set zusammenkriegen geschweige denn die hälfte evt 1-2 Teile mehr aber auch nicht und jetzt tun alle so als wären sie Karl Lagerfeld höchst persöhnlich:"Oh mein Gott dieses Design dieser Stoff ist einfach scheußlich geh mir aus dem weg Schneesturm sie sind GEFEUERT!"

Seht es ein ihr könnt nichts gegen das Design machen und für alle die die es nicht voll bekommen (so wie ich) brauchen sich darüber nichtmal einen Kopf drum zumachen 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (3. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Alle sehen gleich aus, allein Horde und Allianz unterscheidet sich von den Farben her.


Nicht ganz: Platte / Schwere Rüssi  / Leder / Stoff haben zwar alle das gleiche item Gerüst, aber Farben sind intern anders und Horde und Allianz sind völlig unterschiedliche Skins.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (3. Juli 2009)

Jo aber die, die es voll bekommen kann man Verstehen ^^ Naja wotlk ist noch lange net am Ende es kommt noch einiges. Ich denke auch das es nicht das wirkliche T9 Set ist kann mir kaum vorstellen das Zitadelle T10 sein soll!


----------



## Flavastulta (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, der Pluspunkt ist, dass es wieder eine Robe für Magier gibt. Und schlecht sieht es nicht aus. Und scheinbar passt es auch wieder farblich (ist also Lila).

Es ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass die irgendwie gleich aussehen, das sind ja sozusagen "Standartuniformen" des Kreuzzugs für seine größten Helden (von denen es bald sehr viele geben wird).

Aber ja, doof ist es trotzdem irgendwie.

Andersrum betrachtet muss man Blizzard dafür respektieren, dass die es schaffen, auf so viele Farbgebungen für das gleiche Zeug zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (3. Juli 2009)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Jo aber die, die es voll bekommen kann man Verstehen ^^ Naja wotlk ist noch lange net am Ende es kommt noch einiges. Ich denke auch das es nicht das wirkliche T9 Set ist kann mir kaum vorstellen das Zitadelle T10 sein soll!



Doch es ist T9

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/tier9.html

LG


----------



## black_cardis (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Btw - was is in Blizzard gefahren dass Mages ne Hose tragen? oO (T8)




wenn ich ehrlich sein soll (und ich spiele selber nen mage der t8,5 besitzt) finde ich das der mage auch OHNE robe geil aussehen kann ( ok is geschmackssache)


----------



## Æxodus (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ne ^^ gabs auf google.
> aber kp warum dan orc drin is. wobeis nichtmal orcmages gibt.



Deswegen erwähn ich es ja ^^. Absoluter Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Evilslyn (3. Juli 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> *Was erwartet ihr von einem Geldgierigen Unternehmen?? Die schauen nicht drauf was die Community wünscht bzw. auf die Designs. Denen interessiert nur " Money ".*




Ach ja, tut denen das? Die Rüstung nicht den Spielspaß bestimmen wird, ich hoffen. Wenn Blutelfe meine trägt Platte wie Rüstung, ist immer hübsch, das entstellen kann nichts ein hübsches Gesicht.


----------



## Thufeist (3. Juli 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten gab es schön viele Sets..
Selbst Zul Aman hatte ein eigenes Set, was übrigens auch sehr geil aus sah..

Naja beim T9 haben zwar Allianz und Horde unterschiedliche Sets, aber das finde ich nun auch irgendwie enttäuschend..


----------



## Rhokan (3. Juli 2009)

Wie Blizzard es macht ist es falsch.
Zu BC hat jeder rumgeheult, Powerranger-Sets sehen bescheuert aus! Bringt uns Pre-BC!
Jetzt bringt Blizzard wieder schlichtere Modelle und erst recht wird rumgeheult!


----------



## j4ckass (3. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an S4, weiß nicht warum. Schaut auf jeden Fall extrem recycled und wenig innovativ aus .


----------



## Thrainan (3. Juli 2009)

Der Weg den man mit den Sets geht ist imho derbe daneben. Unterschiedliche Farbe ist ja mal sowas von langweilig. Ich weis nicht wie der Rest das sieht aber Optik ist nach gameplay das kriterium schlechthin, auch bei Grafikopa WoW. Und in diesem Punkt ist das neue Set Versagen pur. Dabei geht es mir nicht um die einzelnen Moddels an sich, aber das alle Klassen gleich aussehen ist einfach unglaublich langweilig und einfalslos. Wenn jetzt Preister, Magier und hexen das selbe Set tragen, nur in anderer farbe, wie unterscheidet man dann noch die Sets in ihren jweiligen 3 Qualitätstufen? Noch mehr Farben, so das man alles von gelb, gelb-orange, orange, rot-orange und rot dabei hat oder sogar garnicht?

ich bin schwer entäuscht.


----------



## Ælenaya (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht ernst gemeint? Das Krieger Set?
> Wir sind doch keine Zimmerleuchten mit dimmbarer Stirnlampe!
> Wir sehen ja aus wie fucking Stoffis!!
> 
> Also ich bin ja kein notorischer Meckerer aber das ist ja einfach nur hingerotzt.



LOOOOL        Zimmerleuchten)    das muss ich unserem Tank mal sagen)  rofl


----------



## Doomsta (3. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.


du erinnerst mich immer mehr an Blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Kankru (3. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ...wobei es eher danach aussieht als wären die 4 designs die es zu jedem set gibt einfach mal als platzhalter eingespannt worden.



_*In patch 3.2, Call of the Crusade, players will be able to work toward the all-new tier-9 class sets by competing in the Crusaders' Coliseum. To keep with the themes of the Argent Tournament, players will notice this time around that the Horde and Alliance have unique looks to distinguish them apart.*_


----------



## S_PePe (3. Juli 2009)

So schlecht finde ich die Sets garnicht, ABER ich vermisse doch ein wenig, dass jede Klasse ein eigenes Set-Modell hat! Den irgendwie ist es viel stimmiger dirket an der Rüstung zu sehen --> Guck mal da kommt nen Warri, Priest, .... Das fand ich bei BC ja deutlich schöner. Auch wenn es zugegebener weise manchmal ein bißchen an PowerRangers erinnert hat.

Also wäre ich für mehr Vielfalt! Jede Klasse ein eigenes Design *Träum* Sonst sieht der halbe Schlachtzug bald gleich aus. Stört zwar spielerisch nicht, aber ist etwas lanweilig anzuschauen!


----------



## JudasDevastator (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal der Grund warum sich die Sets in der gleichen Rüstungsklasse ähneln kommt einfach aus der Sache dass sie mit T9 mehr zu tun haben.
Immerhin wollen sie das T9 set in 3 "Stufen" mit unterschiedlichem Item-Level rausbringen und die Sets da unteschiedlich aussehen lassen, 
noch dazu sehen Horde- und Allianzsets unterschiedlich aus, sie hätten schon alleine nicht genug Farben um alle Sets gleich aussehen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und alle die glauben dass das kein T9 ist -> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/tier9.html


----------



## Senshinjin (3. Juli 2009)

Juhu!!!!.Beim nächsten Addon wird alles vereinheitlicht sein.Platte,Stoff,Leder und Schwere Rüssi sehen alles gleich aus und die nächste Heldenklasse ist der wahrscheinlich Lebensritter und alle Klassen bekommen die selben Fähigkeiten nur in verschiedenen Farben.

/ironie off

Einfach nur zum Kotzen!!Der Lead Designer von Blizz sollte mal den Stock aus seinem Arsch nehmen damit er vieleicht mal wieder designen kann.Ich bin normal der letzte der sich über irgendwas groß aufregt,gut bin ja auch scho 4 Jahre dabei,das härtet ab^^ aber sowas finde ich einfach traurig und vorallem verdammt ärgerlich.

Ich mein die Rüstung eine Chars ist sowas wie sein Erkennungsmerkmal.Man sollte sehen was für eine Klasse es ist und in welchem content er sich bewegt sei es PVP oder PVE aber was soll man noch daran halten eigentlich?Kommt ja bald eh jeder 0 8 15 Kackboon mit den neuen MArken an gute Rüstung für pisselige Hero Inis die ja in etwa so fordernt sind wie´n Wimpernschlag.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Juli 2009)

Wozu eigentlich müssen Allianz und Hordensets unterschiedlich sein? hat Blizzard angst das ich versehtlich einen tauren für einen Allianzler halte? Ich weis nicht was ich da noch sagen soll.


----------



## Hautbaer (3. Juli 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> Und ja, stell dir vor manche Leute haben Interessen und freuen sich wenn sie ihr Phantasie und Kreativität in öffentlichen Debatten einbringen können auch wenn sie nur Amateure sind in dem was sie tun.



Das soll auch so sein und bleiben, nur sehe ich keine/ kaum  konstruktive Kritik oder kreative, phantasievolle Vorschläge. 
Hauptsächlich liest man Empörung und Anprangerung.


----------



## Elrendel (3. Juli 2009)

Zieht euch einfach von jedem Set ein bisserl was an dann wirds auch schön bunt.

Aber erinnert mich an das Arena 4 Set so wie das aussieht.

Ich wär sowieso mal dafür das Blizz Farben einführt das hat doch wirklich jedes andere MMORPG.
(Kann sicher der nächste Beruf bei der nächsten Erweiterung wetten, und bei der übernächsten kommt dann der Häuslbauer dazu)

Aber ehrlich wenn das so kommt ist das ein bisserl, naja langweilig.

Mfg
El


----------



## boonfish (3. Juli 2009)

Kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Das ist einfach erbärmlich. Als erstes wird ein runder Raum, in den Bosse zum abschlachten geworfen werden, ein Raid mit neuem t-Set (Ich weiß beim letzten Boss bricht der Boden ein). Dann wird dieses Set nicht nur vermasselt sondern Blizzard hat es ganz aufgegeben sich Gedanken über einzelne Klassen zumachen. 
Blizzard hat es jetzt geschafft, dass die Individualität der verschiedenen Klassen sogar optisch zerstört wird.

Blizzard hätte diese neuen Sets auch einfach t8,5 nennen können, wie damals bei Sunwell (Das 25er aus Ulduar heist dann einfach t8 hero).
Aber so erschreckend wenig Kreativität bei einem vollwertigen t-set hätte ich Blizzard nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Elemdier (3. Juli 2009)

Hat sich mal einer die Gedanken gemacht das daß die Belohnungen aus dem "Kolosseum des Kreuzfahrers" sind das von dem Argentumkreuzzug geführt wird und die wie man ja weiss eine Armee aufstellen wollen und gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Eine Armee das heisst Rüstung in Massenproduktion, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit iss das so und ich denke Blizz will darauf hinaus. Ihr müsst auch mal den Sinn hinter dem ganzen sehen. Eine Armee von Soldaten gegen Arthas, alle in Fast gleicher Rüstung das sieht doch wohl nur Fett aus. Oder laufen die bei der Bundeswehr auch in unzählig verschiedenen Farben rum, vieleicht Pink und Babyblau^^


----------



## LordKlobb (3. Juli 2009)

also was designs angeht, ob diese FRAKTIONS ANGEPASSTEN sets alle gleich aaussehn is ja noch vertretbar, nur das Sachen aus Naxx immer den gleichen look ham, (kenne jetzt nur die platte) hat mich n bissl geärgert aber allem in allem find ichs eig noch recht kool und Is mir auch nich so das Wichtigste.


Fänds nur ma genial den Berufen zb Inschriftis oder schneidern die möglichkeit zu geben, Rüssi Teile Optisch zu verändern.
Wegen der individualität etc.

Bis jetzt fand ich die sets eig recht schön, auch wenn nix an die alten T -teile der classic - ära rankommt, never.

Nur vom DK set war ich entäuscht ,weil das blaue Gear mit dem mann das startgebiet verlässt das absolut stylischste is,was der DK meiner meinung jemals tragen wird. Meine Meinung ;-)


----------



## Elrendel (3. Juli 2009)

Elemdier schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer die Gedanken gemacht das daß die Belohnungen aus dem Argentum Ini sind, und die wie man ja weiss eine Arme aufstellen wollen und gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Eine Arme das heisst Rüstung in Massenproduktion, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit iss das so und ich denke Blizz will darauf hinaus. Ihr müsst auch mal den Sinn hinter dem ganzen sehen. Eine Arme von Soldaten gegen Arthas, alle in Fast gleicher Rüstung das sieht doch wohl nur Fett aus. Oder laufen die bei der Bundeswehr auch in unzählig verschiedenen Farben rum, vieleicht Pink und Babyblau^^



Das Wort welches du verzweifelt zu verwenden versucht heißt ARMEE nicht Arme. (wäre aber lustig wenn sie große arme haben wollen erinnert mich an Agent 00)


----------



## Elrendel (3. Juli 2009)

Elemdier schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer die Gedanken gemacht das daß die Belohnungen aus dem Argentum Ini sind, und die wie man ja weiss eine Arme aufstellen wollen und gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Eine Arme das heisst Rüstung in Massenproduktion, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit iss das so und ich denke Blizz will darauf hinaus. Ihr müsst auch mal den Sinn hinter dem ganzen sehen. Eine Arme von Soldaten gegen Arthas, alle in Fast gleicher Rüstung das sieht doch wohl nur Fett aus. Oder laufen die bei der Bundeswehr auch in unzählig verschiedenen Farben rum, vieleicht Pink und Babyblau^^



Das Wort welches du verzweifelt zu verwenden versuchst heißt ARMEE nicht Arme. (wäre aber lustig wenn sie große arme haben wollen erinnert mich an Agent 00)


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Btw - was is in Blizzard gefahren dass Mages ne Hose tragen? oO (T8)



Du meintest doch eher wohl: "Warum ein Hemd?"  Was denkst du, tragen die denn darunter? Nichts? So wie bei einem Kilt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde, dass ist mal was anderes als immer nur eine Robe! Außerdem passt es storytechnisch gut zu Dalaraan (kämpfende Magier-Elite zum Schutz der Stadt, wie eben bei einer Leibgarde).

(Bei Hexenmeistern bin ich aber anderer Meinung, da diese für sich kämpfen lassen.)

Edit: Man muss halt auch mal offen für was neues sein. Jeden Tag derselbe Stil das ist langweilig.


----------



## SonicTank (3. Juli 2009)

Hmm, warum kommen die Plattenträger eigentlich immer zuletzt in den Genuss ihrer T-Sets?

Und wenn es jetzt mal etwas einheitlicher für Alle ist, damit kann ich leben. Vielleicht hört dann mal das Rumgepose in der Abendruh und in IF auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Juli 2009)

Das sind 100 prozentig nicht die 
T9 Sets die auch live kommen 

man überlegt mal-.-


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Juli 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Ich versteh es auch nicht.
> Während BC waren allem am Rumheulen die Sets seien zu bunt, jetzt sind alle am Rumheulen, die Sets sehen zu einfach aus.



Bin ich der einzige, dem auffällt, daß Meckerei über "zu bunt" bzw. "nur ein Style für alle" zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind?

"Ey, Designer, die Sets sind zu bunt!" "Jau, mache ich halt nur noch ein Set für alle!" "Äh, was?!"

Was hat farbliche Abstimmung mit Vielfalt der Rüstungsteile zu tun?


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Is das World of Warcraft oder World of Stylecraft



In gewissem Maße schon... Wir spielen nichts anderes als mit virtuellen Puppen. Und ganz ehrlich: selbst wenn du nur an die Werte denken solltest - so wie Tikume es bereits erwähnt hat - glaube ich dir nicht, dass dir das bekaggte Aussehen von deinem Charakter wirklich an einer Stelle vorbeigeht, wo die Sonne nie scheint.


----------



## Ellesime (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich wieder warum mein Priest noch das komplette T2 und T3 auf der Bank liegen hat.Danke dass ihr mich daran erinnert. ok...Ironie beiseite
Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizz mit dem Aussehen des T3 Sets so ziemlich alles an Kreativität aufgebraucht was möglich war.Alles was danach kam also T4-T8 wirkte auf mich eher wie eilig dahingeklatscht oder wie im Falle des T7/7,5(die Farbwahl stinkt zum Himmel) miserabel recycled.
Sollte das ganz am Anfang zu sehende Set wirklich die endgültige Form des T9 darstellen dann steht für mich unwiederbringlich fest dass damit auch das letzte bischen Individualität einer Klasse gegenüber einer Anderen durch den Lokus ins Nirvana verschwindet.
Auch wenn mir T4-T8 eigentlich nur ein müdes Augenverleiern entlockt so haben sich die Sets der einzelnen Klassen doch zumindest Optisch voneinander unterschieden und das nicht nur durch die Farbgebung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> In gewissen Maßen schon... Wir spielen nichts anderes als mit virtuellen Puppen. Und ganz ehrlich: selbst wenn du nur an die Werte denken solltest - so wie Tikume es bereits erwähnt hat - glaube ich dir nicht, dass dir das bekaggte Aussehen von deinem Charakter wirklich an einer Stelle vorbeigeht, wo die Sonne nie scheint.



bei meinem krieger sind mir nur die schultern wichtig^^ priest dk und dudu sind mir wayne beim dudu seh ichs eh net^^

aber ich hab das vorhin schon aufgeschnappt^^ die einheitlichen sets passen iwie zur thematik der armee die aufgebaut wird ;-)


----------



## Jahmaydoh (3. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das sind 100 prozentig nicht die
> T9 Sets die auch live kommen
> 
> man überlegt mal-.-


auch für dich noch einmal: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/tier9.html



> This is now official, the sets we posted earlier are indeed the Tier 9 Armor models and multiple classes within the same faction will share the same armor model with different textures


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur Platzhalter sind. Laut mmo-champion:
> 
> Alle sehen gleich aus, allein Horde und Allianz unterscheidet sich von den Farben her.




du bist dem englischen nur knapp mächtig oder ? omfg 

wenn ich schon lese "allein Horde und Allianz unterscheidet sich von den Farben her".. eig ja nicht.. aber wayne gell ? hauptsache weinen


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Da geb ich euch Recht, die T9 Designs werden immer schlechter & billiger...
> T7 hat ja mal halbwegs noch geil ausgesehen, aber T8 & T9...
> Und Blizzard tut in letzter sehr viele Rüstungssets einfach färben :/, Wo bleibt da die Arbeit?
> 
> - Mfg Cheaters




LOOOL T8 hatte das wohl beste design.. aber wein ruhig weiter.. alleine dadurch das tu T7 als sehr gut dastellst sehe ich du hast 0 plan von dem was du von dir gibts... T7 ist T3 designt.. aber egal hauptsach ins forum labern


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> LOOOL T8 hatte das wohl beste design.. aber wein ruhig weiter.. alleine dadurch das tu T7 als sehr gut dastellst sehe ich du hast 0 plan von dem was du von dir gibts... T7 ist T3 designt.. aber egal hauptsach ins forum labern



1) Geschmacksache.
2) T8 war nur bei den wenigsten Klassen hübsch (Hexer z
3) T7 =|= T3 - Farben anders & Modell teilweise anders.


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 1) Geschmacksache.
> 2) T8 war nur bei den wenigsten Klassen hübsch (Hexer z
> 3) T7 =|= T3 - Farben anders & Modell teilweise anders.



hm ich spiele halt hexer.. ich fand das set so geil..


allerdings als da erst bilder kamen blalba

wurde auf buffed und mmo nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur geweint .alla fuck blizzard... die hexer sind ja pottenhässlich... vogelscheuchenn


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 3) T7 =|= T3 - Farben anders & Modell teilweise anders.




ja ich sag doch es wurde am vorbild von t3 designt omg.. forum deppen gehn mir shcon wieder aufn nerv.. immer nur rumhacken aber selber dumm wie brot... 

ich freue mich diese aussage 100x zitiert zu sehen wo man unterstellt ich sei dumm oO


----------



## boonfish (3. Juli 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> ja ich sag doch es wurde am vorbild von t3 designt omg.. forum deppen gehn mir shcon wieder aufn nerv.. immer nur rumhacken aber selber dumm wie brot...
> 
> ich freue mich diese aussage 100x zitiert zu sehen wo man unterstellt ich sei dumm oO



Du sagst t7 kann nicht gut aussehen weil es eine Überarbeitung vom t3 ist. versteh ich das richtig?

Aber wenn das t3 bereits gefiel warum sollte das t7 denn dann nicht gefallen.
Ich spiele Hexer und bin mit dem t7 hero model sogar sehr zufrieden. Gerade mit dieser neuen farblichen Gestaltung sieht es sehr gut aus. 
Natürlich hätte ich auch lieber ein völlig neues set, aber diese Einstellung ändert trotzdem nichts am Aussehen des Sets.


----------



## Miarum (3. Juli 2009)

Elemdier schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer die Gedanken gemacht das daß die Belohnungen aus dem "Kolosseum des Kreuzfahrers" sind das von dem Argentumkreuzzug geführt wird und die wie man ja weiss eine Armee aufstellen wollen und gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Eine Armee das heisst Rüstung in Massenproduktion, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit iss das so und ich denke Blizz will darauf hinaus. Ihr müsst auch mal den Sinn hinter dem ganzen sehen. Eine Armee von Soldaten gegen Arthas, alle in Fast gleicher Rüstung das sieht doch wohl nur Fett aus. Oder laufen die bei der Bundeswehr auch in unzählig verschiedenen Farben rum, vieleicht Pink und Babyblau^^



/sign


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Du sagst t7 kann nicht gut aussehen weil es eine Überarbeitung vom t3 ist. versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> Aber wenn das t3 bereits gefiel warum sollte das t7 denn dann nicht gefallen.
> Ich spiele Hexer und bin mit dem t7 hero model sogar sehr zufrieden. Gerade mit dieser neuen farblichen Gestaltung sieht es sehr gut aus.
> Natürlich hätte ich auch lieber ein völlig neues set, aber diese Einstellung ändert trotzdem nichts am Aussehen des Sets.




du verstehst falsch laber ncith so ein mist.. nur um mich als dumm darzustellen.. ich kann sowas nicht ab oO... ich sage nie das es schlecht ist du nap..les erstmal junge/mädchen


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Das hättest du wohl gerne Dopemahsta, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema:

Thrainan hat geschrieben:



> Der Weg den man mit den Sets geht ist imho derbe daneben. Unterschiedliche Farbe ist ja mal sowas von langweilig. Ich weis nicht wie der Rest das sieht aber Optik ist nach gameplay das kriterium schlechthin, auch bei Grafikopa WoW. Und in diesem Punkt ist das neue Set Versagen pur. Dabei geht es mir nicht um die einzelnen Moddels an sich, aber das alle Klassen gleich aussehen ist einfach unglaublich langweilig und einfalslos. Wenn jetzt Preister, Magier und hexen das selbe Set tragen, nur in anderer farbe, wie unterscheidet man dann noch die Sets in ihren jweiligen 3 Qualitätstufen? Noch mehr Farben, so das man alles von gelb, gelb-orange, orange, rot-orange und rot dabei hat oder sogar garnicht?
> 
> ich bin schwer entäuscht.



Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Ich frage mich nur, warum die Entwickler nicht nach Klasse und Fraktion unterschiedliche Sets machen können? Ist das zu zeitaufwendig? Klärt mich auf! (Den Teil aber mit den Bienchen und Blümchen dürft ihr ruhig weglassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Edit: Anscheinend geht es ja nicht, aber warum belassen sie es denn nicht nach beim alten? Das war doch völlig ok so... Wenn sie doch unbedingt diesen Fraktionsunterschied einbauen wollen, warum geben sie nicht jeder Klasse seine eigene Rüstung und färben es dann je nach Fraktion in blau oder rot? (Das ist nur eine Überlegung, kein Wunsch!)

PS: Ich trauere nichts hinterher. Ich bin auch mit der jetzigen Änderung einverstanden. Das ist nur mein persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Hat sich mal einer die Gedanken gemacht das daß die Belohnungen aus dem "Kolosseum des Kreuzfahrers" sind das von dem Argentumkreuzzug geführt wird und die wie man ja weiss eine Armee aufstellen wollen und gegen Arthas zu kämpfen. Eine Armee das heisst Rüstung in Massenproduktion, zumindest in der heutigen Zeit iss das so und ich denke Blizz will darauf hinaus. Ihr müsst auch mal den Sinn hinter dem ganzen sehen. Eine Armee von Soldaten gegen Arthas, alle in Fast gleicher Rüstung das sieht doch wohl nur Fett aus. Oder laufen die bei der Bundeswehr auch in unzählig verschiedenen Farben rum, vieleicht Pink und Babyblau^^


/sign !


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gerne Dopemahsta, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWL
so geil... ich sag nix mehr ehct.. hammer , ignoranz gekauft und gegessen ?


----------



## boonfish (3. Juli 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> du verstehst falsch laber ncith so ein mist.. nur um mich als dumm darzustellen.. ich kann sowas nicht ab oO... ich sage nie das es schlecht ist du nap..les erstmal junge/mädchen



Dann hab ich dich eben falsch verstanden, war mir ja auch nicht sicher wie das zuverstehen gemeint war.
Aber wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst ist das nicht meine Schuld.


----------



## Rellikss (3. Juli 2009)

Es ist verständlich das es sich fast nicht unterscheidet, denn es wird ja von den Argentum Kreuzzug hergestellt. Rein logisch würdet ihr auch nicht für jeden ein komplett anderes Desgin nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider aber halt sehr Schade, da das Desgin wirklich zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juli 2009)

So schlimm finde ich das nicht.. ingame siehts bestimmt gut aus!
Außerdem: die einen mögen eher das schlichte design und sind somit damit zufrieden, die anderen wollen eher ein ausergewöhnliches, auffallendes design.


----------



## Sty (3. Juli 2009)

Naja insgesamt sieht sich seit WotLk alles recht gleich an.
Zumindest empfinde ich das so.

Zu Classic-Zeiten sahen die Charaktere bzw. die gesamte Spielerbevölkerung recht unterschiedlich aus, schon bevor es an die epischen T-Rüstungen ging. T1 T2 T3 hatten damals für alle Klassen komplett verschiedene Set-Designs und nicht wie jetzt diesen Einheitsbrei (Die Sache von wegen Armee etc. ist zwar nachvollziehbar aber dennoch für das Spiel selbst zum Nachteil gereicht, denn einer der Reize dieses Spiels ist es immer noch seinen Charakter individuell zu gestallten)


----------



## Elrendel (3. Juli 2009)

Aber eins noch am Rande wenn es Blizz zu viel Arbeit ist ein neues Set zu basteln sollen sie ein Community Event draus machen.

Ich denk da an Q3 oder UT1 bis UT3 da gabs sehr viele Hobbyprogrammierer die Karten und Skins für die Spiele gemacht haben die echt genial ausgesehen haben.

Bei Quake 3 wurden die schönsten sogar in Wettbewerben gewürdigt.

Ich meine he eine kleine Fußnote für den Typen der das gezeichnet oder entworfen hat da würde Blizz wohl kein Zacken aus der Krone fallen oder.

Und die Community freut sich die Beine ab, vom Entwickler ganz zu schweigen.

Nur so ein kleiner Vorschlag von mir.

Mfg El


----------



## xerkxes (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Rüstungsdesigns keine dummys sind sondern wirklich so ins Spiel kommen dann ein herzliches LOL von mir an alle WoW-Spieler.

Wenn ihr mal schöne und individuell gestaltete Rüstungen sehen wollt, dann schaut Euch das hier mal an: http://gaarawarrgabs.wordpress.com/2009/06...d-tyrant-armor/


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWL
> so geil... ich sag nix mehr ehct.. hammer , ignoranz gekauft und gegessen ?



Reg dich doch nicht so auf! Das war nur ein Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe nichts gegen solche Posts. Im Gegenteil: die find ich sehr amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Relliks:


> Es ist verständlich das es sich fast nicht unterscheidet, denn es wird ja von den Argentum Kreuzzug hergestellt. Rein logisch würdet ihr auch nicht für jeden ein komplett anderes Desgin nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jepp. Macht dann eben wieder storytechnisch Sinn.


----------



## Nanisa (3. Juli 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Tikume, der WoW Fanboy Nr 1 hier im Forum hat gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja nur die community hat auch beim T2 und T3 geheult xD ALS Kreativität gezeigt wurde, ganz ehrlich wenn über meine arbeit immer geheult werden würde,würd ich mir auch keine Mühe mehr geben.Warum auch ob nun so oder so es wird geheult, da kann ich meine Zeit auch in andere Arbeiten stecken.

BTW vllt denkt ihr zwischen euren Geheule auch mal daran das ihr vllt (auch wenn vllt nur ein kleiner) der Grund seit wieso sie sich mittlerweile keine Mühe geben?EGAL(!!!) was Blizzard macht, die com heult, wirklich EGAL was gemacht wird, einerseits haben viele Leute geheult weil sie Naxx nicht gesehen haben,Blizzard führt es mit Wotlk nochmal ein damit es alle Sehen können und was macht die Com?

RICHTIG ,sie heult. BÄHHH einfallsloser haufen nimmt nur altes Zeug und passt es an BÄH.


Meine fresse es geht einen so auf den Sack das geheule, vllt sollte jeder mal gründlich überlegen warum Blizz dies oder das so macht, bevor man heult.



Und BTT was interessieren mich die Styls der Sets? Es passt on die Story rein da die spieler in die Armee des Argentumkreuzzugs eingegliedert werden.
Und sagt mir wenn ich mich Irre, aber trägt unsere Bundeswehr nicht auch die Selbeuniform?(Bis auf kleine unterschiede zb die Pommes auf den Schultern)

Und wirklich ausschlag gebend für das Spiel sind auch nur die Stats, nicht mehr nicht weniger,oder schaut ihr euch während des Bosskampfes die Rüstung des Tanks und und denkt euch, och die sieht aber Toll aus.


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Juli 2009)

bild ich es mir nur ein oder sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus O.ô


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Naja insgesamt sieht sich seit WotLk alles recht gleich an.
> Zumindest empfinde ich das so.





Ceilyn schrieb:


> bild ich es mir nur ein oder sehen irgendwie alle gleich aus O.ô



Das stimmt schon. Aber identisch sind sie auch wieder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warten wir es doch erstmal ab.


----------



## DjunGen (3. Juli 2009)

Nanisa schrieb:


> ja nur die community hat auch beim T2 und T3 geheult xD ALS Kreativität gezeigt wurde, ganz ehrlich wenn über meine arbeit immer geheult werden würde,würd ich mir auch keine Mühe mehr geben.Warum auch ob nun so oder so es wird geheult, da kann ich meine Zeit auch in andere Arbeiten stecken.
> 
> BTW vllt denkt ihr zwischen euren Geheule auch mal daran das ihr vllt (auch wenn vllt nur ein kleiner) der Grund seit wieso sie sich mittlerweile keine Mühe geben?EGAL(!!!) was Blizzard macht, die com heult, wirklich EGAL was gemacht wird, einerseits haben viele Leute geheult weil sie Naxx nicht gesehen haben,Blizzard führt es mit Wotlk nochmal ein damit es alle Sehen können und was macht die Com?
> 
> ...


Vieleicht siehst du einfach mal über den Tellerrand hinaus. Wo wurde beim T2 und T3 geheut? T2 ging vorab live und wurde nachträglich nochmals verändert. Und? war eines der geilsten Sets ever. Und die Community heult hier nichtnur wegen fehlendem Style. Blizzard machte früher aus, dass sie zuerst an die Spieler denken und danach an Profit. das ist leider nichtmehr so. Das Battle.net war nicht umsonst kostenlos. Damit wurde Blizzard berühmt. WoW sollte vom Ursprünglichen Blizzardteam sogar KOSTENLOS sein. BTW sind 70% der ehemaligen Entwickler nichtmehr bei Blizzard, sondern bei Arena.net und Co. Da wird mit NC Soft unteranderem Aion entwickelt. Die Kreativitätslosigkeit bei den sets spiegelt genau das wieder. früher hat sich das Team bei weitem mehr Mühe gegeben. Was wurde denn aus dem Plan dem Gamer wenig kosten und viel Spielgefühl zu geben? 20 euro Charaktertrans, bald sogar fraktionswechsel und rassenwechseln für Money. Der dämliche Blizzardshop und ein kostenpflichtiger ESportserver. Die Community ist nicht blind. Blizzard zerstört nichtnur sein geniales Spiel, sondern auch seinen ruf bei den Fans.
Und wenn dir Styles nichts bringen und du nur auf Stats kuckt, bist du bei WoW im Falschen Spiel. Zocke CS oder whatever, da ham alle das gleiche an und es ist fair. WoW ist ein MMO mit Rollenspielcharakter. Da gehören styles dazu!!!
Und ihr werdet euch umkucken wenn Aion rauskommt. Sicher werden keine 11 Mio zu Aion wechseln, aber 90% aller Oldschoolspieler. Dann wird die Community unerträglich auf den Server. Denn in Aion muss man wieder etwas tun für Items. Da wirste nicht binnen 3 tagen max lvl und farmst dir alle Epicse im aleingang. Und die Sets in Aion übersteigen WoW um längen! Dann sehen wir mal wieviel wenig Wert die Leute auf Ihre optik ihres Chars legen. Wirst sehen wirst sehen ...


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Reg dich doch nicht so auf! Das war nur ein Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich wollte meine antwort eig schon wieder entfernen.. aber geht ja nicht, oder ich weiß nicht wie... naja wayne.. was ist daran amüsant ?!


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das nicht.. ingame siehts bestimmt gut aus!
> Außerdem: die einen mögen eher das schlichte design und sind somit damit zufrieden, die anderen wollen eher ein ausergewöhnliches, auffallendes design.


Die kleinen Oberroxxorkiddies brauchen etwas großes was blinkt und strahlt und was zeigt guckt her ich bin besser als ihr ihr könnt mir gar nichts.


----------



## Nanisa (3. Juli 2009)

> Und wenn dir Styles nichts bringen und du nur auf Stats kuckt, bist du bei WoW im Falschen Spiel. Zocke CS oder whatever, da ham alle das gleiche an und es ist fair. WoW ist ein MMO mit Rollenspielcharakter. Da gehören styles dazu!!!



Schon richtig, nur zum Rollenspiel gehört auch eine Story und da immer unterschiedliche Setstyles für jede klasse zuerklären ohne das es Vollkommen Lächerlich klingt is recht schwer.
Und sie haben auch zu T2 zeiten geheult,und über das set welches als Best of all gehandelt wird das Pala T2, mimimi jetz Trägt der Paladin nen Rock *heul**flenn**sabber* so war es früher auch scho im Forum.



> Und ihr werdet euch umkucken wenn Aion rauskommt. Sicher werden keine 11 Mio zu Aion wechseln, aber 90% aller Oldschoolspieler.



Richtig und ich bin einer derjenigen die aufjedenfall Aion spielen wird, obs mich dort hält is ne andere Sache.
Und ja ich spiele seit release und vorher Beta also ich kenn das Prozedere und hab den Verfall der Com von anfang an verfolgen können.
Denn auch ich habe meine Kritik an Blizzards System was mir echt alles versaut, sei es nun das mit in BC eingeführte Hero Tokens System (wobei es damals noch mehr als ok war) nur was jetz abgeht is auch ein Bissel zuviel des Guten. Aber das is nur meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (3. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das ist 100%ig nicht das t9 set


Woher weisst du das so genau??


----------



## Soldus (3. Juli 2009)

was hast dud enn gegen das kolosseum? ich find das ist mit das geilste gebäude in ganz wow


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

*reinhusch*
Es waren damals nicht 10 Styles, sondern 9! DK's gibts erst mit T7 und T8 und das konnten sie bereits vor WotLK Release designen.
Ausserdem muss man streng genommen sagen, dass es 18 (bzw. 20) Styles gab/gibt, da sich männlich und weiblich meist auch noch unterscheiden (Palaweib T8 Bauchfrei, etc...)

Jetzt kommen eben nur noch 8 bzw. 16 Styles. Wem das nicht genügt soll was anderes spielen.
*rausflitz*

Ps'
Wenn ich Roleplaying betreibe, dann nicht mit T-Irgendwas Items, sondern mit anderen Kleidern (Hochzeitskleid, Frak, Sonnenwendroben, etc...).

Und ums nochmals zu wiederholen. 25 Leute in dem Look vor der Eiskronenzitadelle... Wrathgate zum selber spielen! Arthas we're coming!!!


----------



## Potpotom (3. Juli 2009)

Also es gibt ja nun wirklich wichtigere Baustellen als die neuen Sets... ist mir völlig Wumpe wie mein Char aussieht, hauptsache er macht ordentlich Aua!

Und so btw: so hässlich finde ich die garnicht...


----------



## imbaaapala (3. Juli 2009)

Leute  es ist doch einfach... die sets sind alle gleich und hässlich weil die programmierer so viel zu tun anspruchsvollen content zu zaubern und, das muss man zu geben, ist ihnen wirklich gelungen wir beißen uns ja jetzt noch die zähne an naxx 10 aus ...
/ironie off


----------



## todesstern (3. Juli 2009)

da frag ich mich schon wo für wir blizzard so viel kohle in den A****** schieben ich mein diese models  sind 0 kreativ das hatt sicher wieder ein pratikant entwikelt is ja nicht nur das sie sie bei den sets keine mühe geben 

auch die bosse die "neuen" sind ja auch wieder nur alte models mit neuem loot und neuen fähikeiten also blizzard zeigt echt nur noch schwache leistungen echt arm so n mist !!!!!


----------



## ThEDiciple (3. Juli 2009)

na ja , man kanns net jedem recht machen. Ich fände es zwar auch besser wenn die sets wie immer unterschiedlich aussehen aber gut, von mir aus ist es nen müllsack mich interessieren eh nur die werte und wie ich mich dadurch verbesser. Style ist ne schöne sache aber auch das hat die vergangenheit gezeigt ist auch ein streitthema wo jedes mal gemeckert wird. 

Solang T10 dann wieder unterschiedlich aussieht solls mir egal sein und wenn net werd ich auch damit leben können ^^


----------



## Crosis (3. Juli 2009)

ganz ehrlich: ich fände das nichtmal schlimm. natürlich wäre es schade um die verschiedenen aussehen etc etc aber es würde zum kolosseum passen. warum sollten 100völlig verschiedene rüstungen herstellen reichen doch 4 und dazu halt anders angemalt man soll als streiter gegen den lichking, als kämpfer des argentumkreuzzuges identifiziert werden können. kriegsführung ist nicht das jeder toll aussieht wenn die massen an spielern vor der zitadelle stehen sieht es schöner aus wenn alle zumindest halbwegs gleich aussehen und als verbündete in den kampf ziehen und acuh so vom feind identifiert werden...

naja oder das ist einfach schleichwerbung von blizzard für die US Army kann natürlich auch sein^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (3. Juli 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Und ihr werdet euch umkucken wenn Aion rauskommt. Sicher werden keine 11 Mio zu Aion wechseln, aber 90% aller Oldschoolspieler. Dann wird die Community unerträglich auf den Server. Denn in Aion muss man wieder etwas tun für Items. Da wirste nicht binnen 3 tagen max lvl und farmst dir alle Epicse im aleingang. Und die Sets in Aion übersteigen WoW um längen! Dann sehen wir mal wieviel wenig Wert die Leute auf Ihre optik ihres Chars legen. Wirst sehen wirst sehen ...






blablablubblub haste was gesagt ach ja nen wow flame ist dir entwischt. Tu uns allen doch einen gefallen, wechsel sofort wenn dein geiles AION raus kommt zu diesem spiel , und bleib da.

90% aller oldschoolspieler?? hmmmm kommt mir bekannt vor diese these hast du sie auch vorm WAR release verfasst .

style ist schön und gut, letztendlich aber total latte weil darauf kommts nicht an außer man gehört zu jenen die den ganzen tag in der stadt auf briefkästen, brücken ect stehn um zu zeigen wie "cool" sie doch sind . Es geht her wohl um den zweck des sets , denn nach t9 wird man wohl arthas besuchen gehn, spich man wird den krieg gegen ihn beginnen und im krieg haben die armeen auch alle das gleiche an. man muss nur einfach mal logisch nachdenken wozu aber leute wie du nicht in der lage sind. Hauptsache es blinkt , bewegt und glänzt.


----------



## Blackfall234 (3. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass World of Warcraft nicht nur aus dicken und fett leuchtenden Epics besteht, sondern auch eine gewisse Hintergrundgeschichte hat. Es wäre doch viel langweiliger einfach Sachen zu erfinden, die mit der Handlung überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.




Dann renn halt in grauen items rum .

Also ich würd mich schon aufregen.
Ich will auch wenn ich von den Fähigkeiten her stärker werde auch so aussehen und nicht wie einer der 40 level unter mir ist.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Juli 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: ich fände das nichtmal schlimm. natürlich wäre es schade um die verschiedenen aussehen etc etc aber es würde zum kolosseum passen. warum sollten 100völlig verschiedene rüstungen herstellen reichen doch 4 und dazu halt anders angemalt [...]



Ich finde es schlimm, daß die Community solche Sachen nicht schlimm findet. Blizz scheint z. Z. austesten zu wollen, wieviel Aufwand und Leute man einsparen kann, ohne Kunden zu verlieren. Das schlimmste an der Sache ist, daß sie teilweise nur schreiben brauchen, die "Community hätte das gewünscht" - schon verteidigt ein Haufen treuer Fans die Wiederaufbereitung von Naxx nicht etwa als Kostenersparnis, sondern als "Wunschtraum aller Spieler". Fraktionswechsel? "Die Spieler haben sich das gewünscht!" Sunwell im nächsten AddOn? "Viele Spieler - vor allen Dingen die vielen neuen - kennen die Instanz nicht und haben sich das gewünscht!" 

Nunja, durch solche Fans spart man nicht nur Designer, Programmierer und sonstiges ekliges Kroppzeug ein, das die Dreistigkeit besitzt, einen monatlichen Gehaltsscheck zu fordern, sondern gleich noch den Marketing-Experten, der das der Kundschaft verkaufen soll - das macht die Kundschaft nämlich schon alleine!

Wird's demnächst die Einheitsrüstung für jeden geben? Wäre nur konsequent, nachdem die Klassen eh immer gleicher werden.


----------



## EdenX (3. Juli 2009)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt. Die Sets sehen gut aus, es passt zusammen. Außerdem könnt ihr sie ja "modifizieren" durch Helm ausblenden, Umhang einblenden, Wappenrock, Waffen etc. Im Raid ist es wohl eher hilfreich, wobei man da eh nicht auf das Aussehen achten kann, weil überall irgendwas blinkt und funkelt. Und wer die Sets zum Posen braucht, den kann man noch mal sagen: Die Sets sind sowas von leicht zu erreichen, posen ist da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hoffe nun wirklich, dass die Platte für die Hordenseite super aussieht, dann ist alles gerettet ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Juli 2009)

blizzard hat sich damit ein eigentor geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrapRocker (3. Juli 2009)

Sieht ja mal nicht so übel aus, aber fast alles gleich. Magier sieht wie hexer aus.
Hexer hatte immer irgendwie so ein eigenes "dunkles, krankes" Set meiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem wird das Böse der Hexenmeister eher wieder entschärft. Schade drum!


----------



## Aada (3. Juli 2009)

Toll Blizzard, müssen denn alle Stoffies gleich aussehen??


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. Juli 2009)

> Ich finde es schlimm, daß die Community solche Sachen nicht schlimm findet. Blizz scheint z. Z. austesten zu wollen, wieviel Aufwand und Leute man einsparen kann, ohne Kunden zu verlieren. Das schlimmste an der Sache ist, daß sie teilweise nur schreiben brauchen, die "Community hätte das gewünscht" - schon verteidigt ein Haufen treuer Fans die Wiederaufbereitung von Naxx nicht etwa als Kostenersparnis, sondern als "Wunschtraum aller Spieler". Fraktionswechsel? "Die Spieler haben sich das gewünscht!" Sunwell im nächsten AddOn? "Viele Spieler - vor allen Dingen die vielen neuen - kennen die Instanz nicht und haben sich das gewünscht!"
> 
> Nunja, durch solche Fans spart man nicht nur Designer, Programmierer und sonstiges ekliges Kroppzeug ein, das die Dreistigkeit besitzt, einen monatlichen Gehaltsscheck zu fordern, sondern gleich noch den Marketing-Experten, der das der Kundschaft verkaufen soll - das macht die Kundschaft nämlich schon alleine!
> 
> Wird's demnächst die Einheitsrüstung für jeden geben? Wäre nur konsequent, nachdem die Klassen eh immer gleicher werden.



Fakt ist leider:
- zu BC Zeiten habe alle geheult weil die Rüstungen zu bunt und durcheinander gewürfelt aussahen. Daher gibt es mehr Einheitsbrei der dafür aber auch zusammen passt
- vor WotLK - als die Ankündigung kam es wird Naxxramas wieder geben - haben sich alle gefreut "yeah endlich wieder naxxramas". 

Und im Endeffekt passt es auch zur neuen Instanz.

Außerdem frage ich mich wo Blizzard denn da kosten spart....

Jede FRaktion bekommt 4 Sets. Das sind dann schonmal 8 Sets (aktuell sind es 10) abgesehen davon das es jedes Set in Mindestens 2 Farben gibt, wenn nicht sogar 3. Insgesamt sind es 20 verschiedene Sets wenn man von den Farben ausgeht. Und "einfärben" macht man nicht eben mit 5 Mausklicks und gut ist, es ist zwar sicher nicht halb so aufwendig wie ein komplett neues Set zu designen, aber Blizzard spart sich 2 Designarbeiten und nimmt dafür 5 Einfärbarbeiten in Kauf.

Ich sehe auch nicht wo die Klassen "gleicher" werden... zwischen meinem Druiden und meinem Magier bestehen deutliche Unterschiede im Gameplay....


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (3. Juli 2009)

Schonmal vorheulen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Nerd-tum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... solche Leute die immer schon vorher groß loschwafeln und andere mitreissen machen am meisten kaputt...

btw, schonmal drüber nachgedacht das dass mit den Set-Styles in direktem Zusammenhang mit der neuen "Instanz" und der weiterführenden Story danach zu tun haben könnte? ...Nein? ...Dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst wenn nicht, erst wird geheult das die neuen Sets nicht mehr zum Posen taugen weil sie ja soooo easy durch marken zu holen sind* ...und jetzt wird geweint das diese "nicht posertauglichen" Sets fast gleich aussehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!







* (das ich nicht lache, das mit den Marken ermöglicht lediglich glücklosen Sammlern vl. auch mal n Set zu komplettieren bevor das neue rauskommt..manche suchen Wochen/Monate nach dem letzten T-Teil eines Sets...wo isn da der Sinn wenn man fast nie mit nem kompletten Set spielen kann und es dann nur noch auf der Bank vergammelt? Alle T-Teile durch Marken dauert mindestens so lange wie "normal sammeln"...)


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Juli 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Fakt ist leider:
> - zu BC Zeiten habe alle geheult weil die Rüstungen zu bunt und durcheinander gewürfelt aussahen. Daher gibt es mehr Einheitsbrei der dafür aber auch zusammen passt
> - vor WotLK - als die Ankündigung kam es wird Naxxramas wieder geben - haben sich alle gefreut "yeah endlich wieder naxxramas".



Folge ich der Argumentation im Forum hier, ist der Teil, der in Foren 'rumheult, nicht repräsentativ für den größten Teil der Community, weswegen Blizz sich nach der schweigenden und zufriedenen Masse und nicht nach den Weinern richtet. Gilt wohl nur, wenn es in die Argumentation passt.

Davon ab habe ich hier im Thread schon geschrieben, daß zwischen "bunt" und "völlig gleichförmig" ein Unterschied besteht. "Farblich passend" ist nicht gleich "komplett identisch bis auf Nuancen". 



> Und im Endeffekt passt es auch zur neuen Instanz.



s. o. zum Thema "Marketing-Leute einsparen". Wie wäre es statt dessen mit dieser Argumentation: Da eine Rüstung mit Magie aufgeladen werden muß (siehe Stats), die für jede Klasse nun mal unterschiedlich ist, drückt sich das auch in der Form aus, zumal unterschiedlichste Materialen erforderlich sind, um der Rüstung eben genau diese magischen Eigenschaften zu verleihen? Eine einheitliche Farblinie, die den Argentumdingsbums als Ursrpungsort wiedergibt, macht dann plötzlich mehr Sinn als Einheitslook in verschiedenen Farben...



> Außerdem frage ich mich wo Blizzard denn da kosten spart....
> 
> Jede FRaktion bekommt 4 Sets. Das sind dann schonmal 8 Sets (aktuell sind es 10) abgesehen davon das es jedes Set in Mindestens 2 Farben gibt, wenn nicht sogar 3. Insgesamt sind es 20 verschiedene Sets wenn man von den Farben ausgeht. Und "einfärben" macht man nicht eben mit 5 Mausklicks und gut ist, es ist zwar sicher nicht halb so aufwendig wie ein komplett neues Set zu designen, aber Blizzard spart sich 2 Designarbeiten und nimmt dafür 5 Einfärbarbeiten in Kauf.



Tja, wo spart Blizz wohl Kosten ein, wenn es - wie Du selbst richtig schreibst - nicht halb so aufwendig ist wie ein komplett neues Set zu designen, daß ebenfalls eingefärbt werden muß? Muß ich wirklich erklären, daß nicht mal halber Aufwand auch nicht mal halbe Kosten bedeutet, damit Du Dich nicht mehr fragen mußt, wo denn da Kosten eingespart werden? Manchmal kann man nur den Kopf schütteln...

Davon ab dürfte das Einfärben des 3D-Models tatsächlich nicht mehr als ein paar Mausklicks bedeuten - auf jeden Fall aber nur einen Bruchteil der sonst üblichen Arbeit für verschiedene Sets ausmachen.



> Ich sehe auch nicht wo die Klassen "gleicher" werden... zwischen meinem Druiden und meinem Magier bestehen deutliche Unterschiede im Gameplay....



siehe etliche andere Threads zu den Fähigkeiten der Klassen.


----------



## Thrungal (3. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Blizz das absichtlich macht.

Der neue Patch mit den Tokens.
Mit diesen Sets zeigen sie, dass sie keinen Bock mehr haben (?), am Spieldesign zu arbeiten.

Das hat sich aber schon quer durch LK gezogen. Als (MS)Warri, DK, Retri gibt es von 70-80 zwei wichtige Waffen (Axt vom Startgebiet, Axt von der Arena) auch die Rüstung hat bis auf die Farben die gleiche Optik. 

Die Frage ist:
Kann Blizz nicht (was ich nicht glaube), oder wollen sie nur WoW weniger attraktiv machen, um die Spieler bald an ein neues Game zu binden?
Wäre ja blöd, wenn sie sich selbst Konkurrenz machen würden.


Ach ja:
Wenn Blizz demnächst jedem NPC das Design eines Blobs geben würde und jedem Spieler ein Hello-Kitty-Design, ihr könnt Euch sicher sein, Tikume jubelt immer noch ;-)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder gibts ebenfalls auf der WoW Homepage und ich muss sagen
bei dem letzten TBC Arena set waren sie auch nicht einfallsreicher.
War auch nicht anders zu erwarten bei nem Set das so kurz nach Ulduar kommt.
Ich nehme mal an sie Arbeiten mehr an den FrozenThrone items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Juli 2009)

Der Hexer schaut echt lieb aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Juli 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an sie Arbeiten mehr an den FrozenThrone items
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder am Ausbau von Bezahldiensten wie dem Fraktionswechsel - den haben sich doch ganz viel Spieler gewünscht; das hat vor Spielinhalten absolute Priorität.


----------



## BlackKill (3. Juli 2009)

da bin ich ja froh das ich mein altest t6 aufgehoben ( bestes Wl set forever)


----------



## Saberclaw (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bekomme grad das feeling von Classic PvP... ich weiß ja net wies euch geht, aber ich finds gut so, wenn es Fraktionsbezogene Styles gibt.
Ausserdem kann das alles ruhig noch dauern, hab mich grad mal an T8 versucht zu gewöhnen, was das Aussehen betrifft.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben wir es hier "nur" mit etwas gepimpten Platzhaltern zu tun!


das is eine "Extra" Instanz wie damals Sunwell.

dort hatten alle Items gleicher Rüstungsklasse das selbe Model.... das is hier auch so.

Das is ein Kolloseum (keine richtige Raidini mit Geschichte und co.), somit is das OK.

*T.10 wird wider wie gehabt jede klasse ihr eigenen Style bekommen!*

PS: die hätten das von mir aus auch T.K nenne sollen xD das T-9 verwirrt hier wohl zu viele, so das jeder meint Alle sets werden nurnoch gleich aussehen xD

PS:


BlackKill schrieb:


> da bin ich ja froh das ich mein altest t6 aufgehoben ( bestes Wl set forever)


Noe T5 > all!


----------



## Shadiness (3. Juli 2009)

was haben hier so viele gegen t8? ich find das is in jedem falle besser als t7, mag vom t8 jedes designe, vorallem krieger sieht an nem tauren megageil aus.


----------



## Valkron (3. Juli 2009)

Erstens: Das ist der 37. Whine-Thread in Zwei Tagen
Zweitens: Ihr rennt immernoch durch Ulduar und heult jetzt schon über die neuen Tier-Sets
Drittens: Ihr seht euren Char 99% der Zeit von hinten...
Viertens: Es sind wahrscheinlich eh nur Platzhalter...
Fünftens: Quote von buffed.de: 


> Blizzard hat auf der amerikanischen WoW-Webseite *EINE VORSCHAU* auf die heiß ersehnten Tier-9-Sets veröffentlicht.


Eine VORSCHAU, das bedeutet so viel wie: Wir arbeiten noch dran...
EDIT: Wenn man auf http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/tier9.html geht steht da ganz groß: UNDER DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Eisenschmieder (3. Juli 2009)

hey,
also die Rüstungen sind natürlich...*räusper*
Ulduar sind die Waffen wieder ganz in Ordnung.
Aber ich weiß nichmehr genau das BC Jägerpvpset http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/
da find ich sah man noch nach was aus jetzt guckt man mal: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/
natürlich sind die neuen rüstungen wieder mehr "mittelalter".
und jetzt will ich nommal was loswerden: BLIZZAAARD? seid ihr taub? ich lese jeden tag 100erte themen "örrgs die rüstungen sind so hässlich..." aber da merkt das glaub ich keiner...
lg

edit: ok die links sind ned so geworden wie ichs wollte..guckt einfach mal zb gladiator 4 und 5 an...


----------



## Priester4ever (3. Juli 2009)

öhm ich denke das haben wir alle gesehen -.-


----------



## BlackKill (3. Juli 2009)

@thegui
ja t5 hatte was zusammen mit tempest of chaos
aber trotzdem t6 kopf flügelproc


----------



## Priester4ever (3. Juli 2009)

Shadiness schrieb:


> was haben hier so viele gegen t8? ich find das is in jedem falle besser als t7, mag vom t8 jedes designe, vorallem krieger sieht an nem tauren megageil aus.



woooow juhu einer der mit mir eine meinung teilt^^
t8 war echt schick...nicht das schickste aber doch zimlich schick bis auf schurke *lach*


----------



## Alohajoe (3. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> weisst du wieviele ich so bullshits lesen musste, wir sehen aus wie papageien, soviele rüssis ist doch unsinn blabla
> 
> und jetzt meckern alle, dass alle klassen gleich aussehen.
> Mein Gott, könnt ihr nicht einfach aufhören zu weinen? Immer müsst ihr was zu meckern haben!
> das ist echt zum kotzen


Müssen tust du gar nichts. Du kannst es auch überlesen, und einfach keinen Kommentar dazu abgeben. 
Das ewige Gemecker über das Geweine ist mindestens genauso lästig wie das Geweine an sich. Einige Leute finden halt Spaß daran, ihre Meinung zu äußern, wenn jemand danach fragt. Soll ja vorkommen.
Man kann sich allerdings auch phlegmatisch hinstellen und alles so annehmen, wie man es serviert bekommt.
Jedem, wie's ihm beliebt. Sage Euch meinen Dank.


@topic: Hässlich sind die Sets nicht direkt, aber auch nicht sehr originell. Allerdings find ich es blöd, dass alle Rüstungsarten in einer Fraktion gleich gestaltet sind, und sich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden. Da haben sie es sich verdammt einfach gemacht.
Ich vermute mal, dass Blizzard da nicht viel Liebe reingesteckt hat, weil es eh nur ein Zwischenpatch auf dem Weg zu 3.3 und Arthas ist. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass T10 (oder wie auch immer die Sachen aus der Eiskrone-Zitadelle heißen werden) um einiges hübscher anzusehen ist, und da auch mehr Detailverliebtheit reingesteckt wird.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Juli 2009)

ich kanns irgendwie immer noch nicht glauben, dass das wirklich die neuen t-sets sein sollen. alles sieht gleich aus und sehr hässlich noch dazu. ganz ehrlich, mein warlock wird dieses set niemals tragen....es passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Priester4ever (3. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> , weil es eh nur ein Zwischenpatch auf dem Weg zu 3.3 und Arthas ist.



öhm bist du sicher das 3.3 arthas sein wird? immhin sagten sie das das am ende von wotlk kommt...


----------



## krytap (3. Juli 2009)

Hat etwa noch keiner von euch Blizzards Verschwörung durchschaut? Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass sie momentan alles sooo schlecht machen, dass möglichst viele Spieler aufhören. Oder es ist eine Sutdie, wie viel Durchhaltevermögen die WoW-Spieler haben, die über alles meckern, aber trotzdem weiterspielen... wer weiß, wer weiß.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2009)

Sry, aber evtl. will ja Blizzard mit diesen Sets ja nur bewirken, 
daß endlich mal all die "Nurnörgler" WoW endlich quittieren - anstatt immer nur Stunk zu machen -
in den ganzen Communities. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*huschundwech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Doofe - ein Gedanke ^^


----------



## BlackKill (3. Juli 2009)

@priester4ever
ja nächste patch soll artahs werden vll noch zu weinachten aber wahrscheinlich anfang 2010
un bt sollte ja auch zu bc zeiten der letzte sein


----------



## Holyjudge (3. Juli 2009)

Es sind sicherlich keine Platzhalter ...
Aber überlegt einfach wie schnell Blizz diesmal diesen Patch rausbringen will
da bleibt halt nicht viel Zeit für Architektonische Wunder
schöne Sets etc...

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/3p2/tier9.html
warum sollten sie sonst ne vorschau auf die sets machen ?
ihr denkt nun "ist ja nur ne vorschau" ... träumt weiter!
so gehts live und ende


----------



## DerBuuhmann (4. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mal auf damit auf Vorrat zu flennen.
> Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das eh nur Platzhalter. Und selbst wenn nicht: Den durchnittlich von Gott mit Verstand bedachten Wow Spieler interessieren eh nur die Stats.




Wenn dir Design und sowas egal ist dann kannste auch Excel spielen.... da gibts noch viel mehr Zahlen für dich...


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es sinnvoll das man im Lolosseum uniform trägt, Horde und Allianz unterschiedeliche, und bin zuversichtlich dass sich die nächsten wieder unterscheiden werden,


----------



## MasterThardus (4. Juli 2009)

erinnert irgendwie an die Sunwell items, zumindest von der Look-Gleichheit her.

Und ja, ich find auch der Style geht immer mehr flöten!

Seit Blizzard mit Activision fusionierte gab es für mich nur eine tolle Änderung -> Dual Spec.

Vielleicht hat Activision ja so viel Einfluss in das Spiel, ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

die sets sehen geil aus!


und ihr könnt nur rumwhinen!


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (4. Juli 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Sollte das wirklich so final kommen muss ich zugeben das ich herbe enttäuscht wäre...
> 
> Ich fand es schon schlimm genug das alle Naxx 10er Platten-items, egal welche Stats (Off, Deff, Caster) alle aussahen wie ein 58er Todesritter frisch aus dem Startgebiet und alle rare Platten-items ab Lvl 71 ebenfalls das gleiche Design hatten. (Gilt natürlich auch übertragen auf die anderen Rüstungsklassen)
> 
> Hoffentlich haben wir es hier "nur" mit etwas gepimpten Platzhaltern zu tun!






> "Wir haben bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, dass wir bei der Gestaltung der kommenden Tier-Sets einen neuen Weg gehen möchten und statt einem Set für jede Klasse unterschiedliche Sets für die Allianz und die Horde anbieten möchten. Aber anstatt nun 20 verschiedene Sets anzubieten (vorher waren es 10) soll es in diesem Patch ein Set pro Rüstungsart (Stoff, Leder, Platte) geben, die sich innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion durch unterschiedliche Farben unterschieden und zwischen den beiden Fraktionen absolut verschieden sind."



so viel dazu ... CRAP!!!!


----------



## Pommesbude2 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich find die Designs auch.. blubb -.-
Vergleicht mal die BC Gladi Sets mit den aktuellen.
Die BC Sets sind wirklich mit Liebe zum Detail gearbeitet. Die aktuellen kommen mir vor wie so 5 minuten von nem prakti am nachmittag hingerotzt.
Jeder kriegt irgendwelche runden schultern, ne billige kapuze und das wars dann auch o.O

Bsp. Vergleicht mal das Schurken Gladi Set 3-4 mit dem aktuellem 5er
Das 5er sieht dagegen aus wie ein stück Schrott o.o


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (4. Juli 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> die sets sehen geil aus!
> 
> 
> und ihr könnt nur rumwhinen!



und ey ... zu deinem dummen gerede ... für 15 Euro im Monat erwarte ich eigentlich ein wenig was, wenn schon die Instance Server permanent voll sind und der GM support auch zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Die Sets untereinander mit Farben variieren zu lassen is ne Arbeit von 20 Minuten!


----------



## baummi (4. Juli 2009)

Hihi.Die neuen Sets rocken schon.Das Aussehen ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache.Aber die Stats sind gar nicht mal so schlecht^^


----------



## Leach09 (4. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, sehen die Sets schon "billig" aus. Da hat sich der Designer bestimmt so verhalten:
"öhm ja, machen wir mal ein t9 Set für Stoffklassen. ...Hier.....und....Da noch ein wenig....FERTIG! so das passt zum Magier doch am besten.
was gibts noch für Stoffies? achja Priester,Hexer... ach nehmen wir einfach andere Farben, wollen ja den Patch bald mal reinsetzen, ich kann ja nicht 1 monat brauchen..."
Nur als Beispiel...
Aber wenn Blizzard die Sets wirklich einheitlich macht, um Zeit zu sparen und den Content rauszubringen, dann kann man das verzeihen denke ich.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass T10 wieder ansprechend aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> und ey ... zu deinem dummen gerede ... für 15 Euro im Monat erwarte ich eigentlich ein wenig was, wenn schon die Instance Server permanent voll sind und der GM support auch zu wünschen übrig lässt.
> Die Sets untereinander mit Farben variieren zu lassen is ne Arbeit von 20 Minuten!



scheinbar ist es keine arbeit von 20 minuten... sonst würde blizz es nicht machen...

außerdem: erstma hinschauen... es sind nicht nur unterschiedliche farben, sondern auch kleine unterschiede ( klein aber fein )

und nochwas: du zahlst keine 15 euro... sondern 12;99...

und zu guterletzt: dein "gerede" ist mir irgendwie zu agressiv.. ! 

( btw: du bestätigst meine aussage: nur am rumwhinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (4. Juli 2009)

das Kolloseum soll es ja in 3 verschiedenen Varianten geben,soviel ich weiß, im 5er,10er und 25er Modus. Das würde dann wohl den farblichen Unterschied erklären X)


nochnie haben sich T-Sets geähnelt ... da mach ich mir mal keine Gedanken


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (4. Juli 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> scheinbar ist es keine arbeit von 20 minuten... sonst würde blizz es nicht machen...
> 
> außerdem: erstma hinschauen... es sind nicht nur unterschiedliche farben, sondern auch kleine unterschiede ( klein aber fein )
> 
> ...



Ich bin einer der letzten Spieler der whined. Und einer der ersten der sich über Sinnloses geheule aufregt.

Und keine Ahnung was du geraucht hast, aber ich seh in den Sets KEINE unterschiede. Sind alles dinge die farblich einen unterschied schaffen. Die Struktur ist die selbe. Und selbst WENN der 9Live Profi hier wirklich ein Menschengesicht irgendwo im Magier T9 gefunden hat, das nich im Warlock set ist, mit nem Multisample von 2x und ner Scheiß auflösung sieht man dein Menschengesicht nicht mehr! Sprich beim drüberschauen erkennt man KEINEN unterschied!

Meinewegen sind es 12,99. Wobei wenn ich mir ne Gamecard hier kaufe kostet mich das ding 28,99 sind laut Adam Riese 14,49!

Und puncto fakt is, das die Sets zwar Fraktionsunterschiedlich sind aber rechnen wir das trotzdem mal nach:
Es gibt: Paladin, Priester, Hexenmeister, Todesritter, Schamane, Druide, Jäger, Krieger, Schurke, Magier!
Sind 10 Sets! Jetzt haben wir 4 Rüstungsklassen (Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte). Sind pro Fraktion 4 unterschiedliche Sets. 2 Fraktionen sind 2x4=8 ... (nur falls du selbst nich drauf kommst) Die sets werden mal auf die schnelle neu eingefärbt und gut ist. Der Farbenwechsel ist vor allem für Erfahrene Designer ein Kinderspiel! Kein großartiger Arbeitsaufwand ... und hier reden wir einfach nur von QUANTITÄT statt QUALITÄT.

- http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualit%C3%A4t...orm#EN_ISO_9001
Epic Fail ... darauf legt Blizzard scheinbar kein Wert! Es wird mal Ratz Fatz schnell was aus dem Boden gestampft um die Spieler bei Laune zu halten. Und dann wird den Casuals noch ermöglicht durch ihr standart rumgegimpe trotzdem den Endcontent zu erreichen.


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der letzten Spieler der whined. Und einer der ersten der sich über Sinnloses geheule aufregt.
> 
> Und keine Ahnung was du geraucht hast, aber ich seh in den Sets KEINE unterschiede. Sind alles dinge die farblich einen unterschied schaffen. Die Struktur ist die selbe. Und selbst WENN der 9Live Profi hier wirklich ein Menschengesicht irgendwo im Magier T9 gefunden hat, das nich im Warlock set ist, mit nem Multisample von 2x und ner Scheiß auflösung sieht man dein Menschengesicht nicht mehr! Sprich beim drüberschauen erkennt man KEINEN unterschied!
> 
> ...





dann hör halt auf das scheiss game zu spielen.... probleme kann man haben!


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (4. Juli 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> dann hör halt auf das scheiss game zu spielen.... probleme kann man haben!



Vernünftiger wärs wenn Leute wie du aufhören hirnrissige whiner sprüche zu klopfen um sich cool zu fühlen, weil sie dann denken sie heben sich ab.


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> Vernünftiger wärs wenn Leute wie du aufhören hirnrissige whiner sprüche zu klopfen um sich cool zu fühlen, weil sie dann denken sie heben sich ab.




du hast echt probleme oder? O.o ich hab schonmal nicht wegen der neuen sets geheult... 

scheinst ja ziemlich schlechte laune zu haben, dass du dich über sonen shit so krass aufregen kannst!


----------



## baummi (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualit%C3%A4t...orm#EN_ISO_9001
> Epic Fail ... darauf legt Blizzard scheinbar kein Wert! Es wird mal Ratz Fatz schnell was aus dem Boden gestampft um die Spieler bei Laune zu halten. Und dann wird den Casuals noch ermöglicht durch ihr standart rumgegimpe trotzdem den Endcontent zu erreichen.


Kein Random wird auch nur in die Nähe kommen.Es sei denn er macht 4 Monate lang immer die Daylies.Also LOL^^


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (4. Juli 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> du hast echt probleme oder? O.o ich hab schonmal nicht wegen der neuen sets geheult...
> 
> scheinst ja ziemlich schlechte laune zu haben, dass du dich über sonen shit so krass aufregen kannst!



Ich reg mich drüber auf das Gimps wie du Blind hinnehmen was sie aufgetischt bekommen und dann noch frech werden wenn andere "Kritik äußern" oder auch pöpeln.
Ich mein wenn du bei McDonalds gern 10 Cheeseburger bestellst und die in 2 Minuten willst, und in kauf nimmst das die Frikadelle auf den Boden gefallen ist und die dicke Sau in der Küche dir noch drauf spuckt, und du die 10 Dinger trotzdem noch frisst ... gerne. Soll ja Leute mit einem etwas abartigerem geschmack geben. Aber dann bezeichne Leute nich als Whiner die sich darüber aufregen das sie 10 verkrutze Burger die mit Müllresten gefüllt wurden hingestellt bekommen obwohl sie nen Royal TS haben wollten der Frisch und knackig ist ...


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> Ich reg mich drüber auf das Gimps wie du Blind hinnehmen was sie aufgetischt bekommen und dann noch frech werden wenn andere "Kritik äußern" oder auch pöpeln.
> Ich mein wenn du bei McDonalds gern 10 Cheeseburger bestellst und die in 2 Minuten willst, und in kauf nimmst das die Frikadelle auf den Boden gefallen ist und die dicke Sau in der Küche dir noch drauf spuckt, und du die 10 Dinger trotzdem noch frisst ... gerne. Soll ja Leute mit einem etwas abartigerem geschmack geben. Aber dann bezeichne Leute nich als Whiner die sich darüber aufregen das sie 10 verkrutze Burger die mit Müllresten gefüllt wurden hingestellt bekommen obwohl sie nen Royal TS haben wollten der Frisch und knackig ist ...




ok ist ja gut jetzt... komm runter!

btw: du hast ne menge phantasie... 

und gleich darf ich mich wieder als "gimp" bezeichnen lassen.. dauert 2min, dann haste deinen nächsten dicken flame geschrieben, ich stop die uhr!


----------



## Omidas (4. Juli 2009)

Frag mich manchmal echt, was bei denen so ein paar Designbesprechnungen ablaufen:

Heute:
Blizz1: Die Leute beschweren sich, das ihre Klassen sich zu ähnlich spielen seit
WotlK. Was sollen wir tun?
Blizz2: Mhhhh *bling*ich habe eine Idee. Machen wir doch ein Set für jede Rüstungsklasse.
Dann fällt ihnen gar nich mehr auf, dass sie unterschiedliche spielen und alle sind zufrieden.
Blizz1: Boaaah geniala Idee, so machen wirs.

Januar 2010:
Blizz1: Der Trick hat leider nicht geklappt. Jetzt beschweren die sich, das die Fähigkeiten
UND die Rüstung zu sehr sich ähneln.
Blizz2: Mhhhh *bling*ich habe eine Idee. Fassen wir doch alle Klassen einer Rüstungsklasse
zu einer einzigen zusammen. Wenn es nur noch eine pro Rüstung gubt, kann sich keiner mehr
beschweren, das die sich zu sehr ähnlen wenn die eh die gleiche Klasse spielen.
Blizz1: Boaaah geniala Idee, so machen wirs.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Juli 2009)

Irreversibel-Lou schrieb:


> Ich reg mich drüber auf das Gimps wie du Blind hinnehmen was sie aufgetischt bekommen und dann noch frech werden wenn andere "Kritik äußern" oder auch pöpeln.
> Ich mein wenn du bei McDonalds gern 10 Cheeseburger bestellst und die in 2 Minuten willst, und in kauf nimmst das die Frikadelle auf den Boden gefallen ist und die dicke Sau in der Küche dir noch drauf spuckt, und du die 10 Dinger trotzdem noch frisst ... gerne. Soll ja Leute mit einem etwas abartigerem geschmack geben. Aber dann bezeichne Leute nich als Whiner die sich darüber aufregen das sie 10 verkrutze Burger die mit Müllresten gefüllt wurden hingestellt bekommen obwohl sie nen Royal TS haben wollten der Frisch und knackig ist ...




100% sign

ich finde auch das Blizz sich da ne ganze menge mehr Mühe hätten geben können. Früher konnte man die meisten Klassen einfach am eq erkennen, da sah man einen aus den augenwinkeln und konnte sofort sagen: Das ist ein priester. Heute erkennt man nicht mal den unterschied zwischen Platte, schwerer rüssi und Leder. Nur die Stoffis unterscheiden sich noch wegen der langen roben, aber warten wir mal ab, da ändert Blizz bald auch noch was dran. Die sollten lieber mal einen Wettbewerb starten wo die Community entwürfe zeichnet, dann werden die 10 besten ausgewählt und dann dürfen die Spieler im Netz wählen was sie am besten finden. (Und wehe irgendwer meckert dann noch). Aber wenn blizz das zu viel Arbeit ist, dann sollen se halt die T2-T3 set aufwerten (sollte wohl nich allzuschwer sein), das design beibehalten und die als T9 rausbringen, die sahen wenigstens noch gut aus.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2009)

*Emplic* & *Irreversibel-Lou*,

könntet Ihr Eure 2er Diskussion bitte per PM austragen?! Die interessiert hier keine Sau (sry)!!

Und *Irreversibel-Lou*,

höre Du bitte auf, hier User, vor allem Neue zu beleidigen - kann doch echt nicht wahr sein!


bt. 
Blizzard kann mit seinem Spiel machen was es will - und wenn es die Server abschaltet.
Naja wahrscheinlich versuchen dann immer noch so ein paar User, Blizzard vorzuschreiben,
daß sie Server nicht abzuschalten haben.^^

Wenn Euch die Sets nicht gefallen, gibt es doch paar Alternativen.

- tragt sie nicht
- tragt was Anderes
- bewerbt Euch bei Blizz und macht es besser (wundert Euch aber nicht, wenn dann wieder viele nur meckern^^)
- oder am Besten ... hört mit WoW auf (am besten auch hier, damit man das Genörgle endlich nicht mehr ertragen muss)

greetz & gn8


----------



## Emplic (4. Juli 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Emplic* & *Irreversibel-Lou*,
> 
> könntet Ihr Eure 2er Diskussion bitte per PM austragen?! Die interessiert hier keine Sau (sry)!!
> 
> ...




guter einwand und die alternativen gefallen mir.. wers nicht mag, soll halt auf diese zurückgreifen!


----------



## Omidas (4. Juli 2009)

Ich wähle Möglichkeit 5:
Sich vernünftig darüber beschweren und hoffen Blizzard hat ein einsehen.

Vor allem was man mit dieser gleichheit so alles verliert. Wie geil war der 
T6 Helm das mit den Flügeln. Stelle es mir grad vor, wie mein Heilpriester
rum steht und grad eine Heilung castet und solche Dinger aufklappen
würden. Weils sehr unpassend aussehen würde, würde sowas sicher nicht
mehr kommen.
Sprich alle Sets müssten auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gebracht
werden. Und der ist oft nicht sehr groß.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja wohl nicht so das nur 5 bis 6 Leute die Geschichte scheiße finden sondern grob über den Daumen gepeilt 90% der buffed User, auch die Leute die sagen: Blizz macht da eh nix und akzeptiert es doch endlich , ihr finded das doch nicht wirklich gut oder? 

Und da ich jetzt eiskalt mal davon ausgehe das dies auch auf andere Foren zutrifft ,und die spiegeln die Com ja nunmal wieder, denke ich mal so das 70% der WoWspieler es als keine gute Lösung anerkennen, und da Blizz ja eigentlich das Spiel macht damit es den Leuten gefällt , ist es wert darauf Aufmerksam zu machen das uns dies nicht gefällt und das die das gefälligst lassen sollen. (auch wenn meiner Meinung manche Sets einfach von der dort anwesenden Putzfrau entworfen worden (nix gegen Putzfrauen is nur n Beispiel^^))

Schlussendlich kann ich sagen das Blizz sehr wohl auf die Com reagiert ( in manchen Fällen bleiben sie aber derart dickköpfig wie ein kleines Kind (oder ich^^)) und man Verbesserungen nur bewirken kann wenn man über die Fehler spricht so wie in diesem Thread.

Ich habe fertig


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2009)

Du hast ne seltsame Rechnung - neue Mathematik?^^

90% klar ...

Wieviel Poster haben sich hier gemeldet und wieviele User hat Buffed?
Merkst Du was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr was erreichen wollt, nehmt den genannten 5. Punkt.
Trag Euer Anliegen bei Blizzard vor - nicht hier und vor allem konstruktiv - nicht so beleidigt.
Zudem .... Buffed ist nicht Blizzard.

so nun aber endgültig gn8 (im doppelten Sinne, da es hoffnungslos ist ...)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Juli 2009)

Emplic schrieb:


> guter einwand und die alternativen gefallen mir.. wers nicht mag, soll halt auf diese zurückgreifen!



also bist du einer der gerne einfach mal den mund hält

wenn den fans etwas missfällt, dann wär das doch komplett schwach einfach alles hinzunehmen bzw mim spielen sofort aufhören

blizz soll ruhig wissen was nicht gemocht wird..darüber kann ruhig diskutiert werden, dazu sind foren da...oder meinst du zufriedene spieler treiben sich in foren rum um mal hallo zu sagen und darüber zu reden wie toll ihr spiel doch ist? oO....und wenn blizz auf die schreie nicht eingeht, dann sollen die sich halt einfach zur hölle scheren..die qualität des spiels hat tatsächlich beachtlich abgenommen, die firmenpolitik von ihnen wird auch immer schlimmer...ich sag nur "kein lan für starcraft2 weil blablabla", "casual>>>nichtcasual weil mehr $$$"

...WoW wird nurnoch gemolken..das sieht man, dass im spiel einem alles in den arsch gesteckt wird ohne großartig dazu was tun zu müssen kann jeder schon seine erfolge auf  epic level feiern...wo die spieler früher dafür auch wirklich was reinstecken mussten ist es heute einfach nur ..schwach...die optik der sets..naja..stecken da wirklich noch dieselben designer dahinter, die die ersten sets gemacht haben..ich glaub das iwie nit..oO

naja whatever..es gibt nurnoch 2 unterschiedliche spielertypen in WoW: die casuals, die WoW schön brav mit erfolgen zustopft, damit sie auch bleiben und die hängengebliebenen, die nichts anderes mehr sehen können als WoW und auch nie mehr etwas anderes sehen wollen...es sei denn es ist WoW2


----------



## EyeofSauron (4. Juli 2009)

wie einige mimi machen...
raiden soll spass machen, ich geh jetz nich in raid inis um imba op usw auszusehen
Man erkennt nicht wie gut jemand ist nur am aussehen seiner rüstung
Sonst müsste jeder t8 schurke ein gimp sein mit dem helm ^^

außerdem sieht das design von allen, und ich meine allen die bis jetz bekannt sin sehr gut aus
endlich mal nicht übermäßig groß usw einfach nur schlicht und normal, aber trotzdem gut
errinnert halt eher an richtige rüstungen nciht so das blitzding zeug das es bis jetz gab


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Juli 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> wie einige mimi machen...
> raiden soll spass machen, ich geh jetz nich in raid inis um imba op usw auszusehen
> Man erkennt nicht wie gut jemand ist nur am aussehen seiner rüstung
> Sonst müsste jeder t8 schurke ein gimp sein mit dem helm ^^
> ...



Du hast schon recht ne Rüstung muss nich unbedingt eine Neonreklame sein, aber dieser Einheitsbrei ist doch der letzte Mist. Stell mal nen T9 schurken, Jäger, und Krieger nebeneinander, alle von der selben Rasse, dann wird es keinen unterschied geben außer die Farbe und so kleinigkeiten die man erst auf Ultragrafik einstellungen sehen kann. Schuluniformen in WoW wie lustig. Ich glaub da wo du arbeitest oder zur schule geht sollte man auch mal VOLLKOMMEN einheitliche Kleidung einführen, also auch die unterwäsche, die sochen, die Frisur alles gleich, mal schauen was du dann sagst. Ich persönlich erfreue mich gerne an dem tollen aussehen meiner Rüstung (hab meistens alte Sets an außer im Raid versteht sich). Diese hier gezeigten Sets sind Langweilig, farblos und auch ziemlch Hässlich. Da sollte Blizz lieber ein paar der Classicsets wieder aufwerten.


----------



## Bader1 (4. Juli 2009)

Also mir gefallen sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## EyeofSauron (4. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht ne Rüstung muss nich unbedingt eine Neonreklame sein, aber dieser Einheitsbrei ist doch der letzte Mist. Stell mal nen T9 schurken, Jäger, und Krieger nebeneinander, alle von der selben Rasse, dann wird es keinen unterschied geben außer die Farbe und so kleinigkeiten die man erst auf Ultragrafik einstellungen sehen kann. Schuluniformen in WoW wie lustig. Ich glaub da wo du arbeitest oder zur schule geht sollte man auch mal VOLLKOMMEN einheitliche Kleidung einführen, also auch die unterwäsche, die sochen, die Frisur alles gleich, mal schauen was du dann sagst. Ich persönlich erfreue mich gerne an dem tollen aussehen meiner Rüstung (hab meistens alte Sets an außer im Raid versteht sich). Diese hier gezeigten Sets sind Langweilig, farblos und auch ziemlch Hässlich. Da sollte Blizz lieber ein paar der Classicsets wieder aufwerten.


naja wenn ich nen hunter nen schurken und nen krieger nebeneinander stell seh ich drei völlig verschiedene sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leder mail und platte

es sin nur die rüstungsklassen gleich, was auch logisch is
die rüstungen bekommt man vom argentumkreuzzug
die bauen halt eine rüstung für eine rüstungsklasse, die haben net die zeit sich auch noch mit verschiedenen modellen zu befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (4. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich, was Blizz damit erreichen will, dass sie die alten Spieler mit jedem Patch vor den Kopf stößt.
Die zahlen seit Jahren ihr Abo-Gebühren und werden es auch weiter tun, wenn Blizz VERNÜNFTIG weiterentwickelt.

Einige Veränderungen sind schon sinnvoll, zB das Erleichtern / Verkürzen der Reiserouten. (mMn)

Aber was da jetzt kommt:
Man muss ja nicht mal mehr in eine Instanz, um das höchste Set zu bekommen. Klar, dauert lang, aber hat das noch was mit spielerischem Anspruch zu tun?

Mit den Sets weiss ich auch nicht, was man sich dabei gedacht hat. Wie oben schon gesagt, vielleicht braucht man Kundschaft für Diablo 3 oder was anderes neues.


Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man sich so extrem auf die "jungen" Spieler fixiert, ihnen alles in den, na, ihr wisst schon, damit sie auch bloß zufrieden sind.

Soll nicht heissen, dass man sich nicht den Jungen zuwenden soll, das soll meinen, dass die Wünsche, die sie an das Spiel richten, sich genauso schnell ändern wie ihre täglichen Launen. "Ich möchte Teil XY. Ach nöö, das mag ich jetzt nicht mehr. Gib mir ein anderes. Das Alte ist doof." 

Und ja, das hat damit zu tun, dass man Verträge erst mit 18 schliessen darf (!), aus solchen Gründen hat man sich diese Regelung der Volljährigkeit damals ausgedacht.


Es darf sich auch jeder an die eigene Nase fassen - ich tu´ das auch... war früher bei mir nicht anders, so isses halt.

Aber eine langfristige Wertanlage ist das nicht.


Und:
Das mit dem "Argentum hatte nicht genug Zeit..." - das wäre die blödeste Ausrede, die sich die Designer ausdenken könnten. Ausrede - und nicht Begründung.


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Juli 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> naja wenn ich nen hunter nen schurken und nen krieger nebeneinander stell seh ich drei völlig verschiedene sets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja das was ich meine, es sind 3 verschiedene Rüstungklassen, nehmen wir mal an du würdest dir die dinger mit allerunterster Grafikquali anschauen, es gebe absulut keine unterschiede. Bis hier mal ne Wulst, da nen kleinen Zacken und hier mal ein kleines Horn gibt es kaum unterschiede, und das ist der totale Horror (zumindest für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wie kann man nur Sets für 3 verschiedene Rüstungsklassen machen die erst unterschieden aufzeigen wenn man die nase an den Bildschirm drückt und auf Ultraeinstellungen spielt. Die einzigen die sich unterscheiden sind die stoffis, aber auch nur wegen der langen roben. jetzt nimm doch mal Paint, schneid dem Mage die Beine ab und füg die Beine vom Krieger an, dann wirst du sehen das es wieder kaum unterschiede zu den anderen Sets gäbe. Die Stoffisets sind nur was länger.


----------



## Echse/LS (4. Juli 2009)

Ich find das halb so wild, das einheitliche Design ;-)

Wem es nicht gefällt, es wird niemand gezwungen es zu tragen *g*


----------



## Liquidlake (4. Juli 2009)

also mir hat bisher jedes T set im grunde ganz gut gefallen, jedenfalls hatte ich noch keins wo ich sagen würde das is langweilig oder grotten hässlich..
und ich würde auchnet sagen das irgend nen teil fast gleich aussah wie das alte, ausser halt bei t und t,5 dingern..

also ich warte erstmal ab bis das ganze live ist etc...
versteh aunet was das gemotze hier immer soll, blizz will sich keine arbeit machen bla bla keks.. ich find die letzte zeit kam soviel neuer kontent wie nie, und scheinbar dauerts bis zum nächsten großen contentpatch ja aunetmehr solang.. mir geht es ehrlich gesagt eher etwas zu schnell mit den ganzen neuen geschichten.. von daher kann ich ehrlich gesagt kein bisschen verstehen was einige hier mit "blizz macht nix, will kein geld ausgeben" meinen..

so far
Liq


----------



## Vrocas (4. Juli 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Emplic* & *Irreversibel-Lou*,
> 
> könntet Ihr Eure 2er Diskussion bitte per PM austragen?! Die interessiert hier keine Sau (sry)!!
> 
> ...




*Traurig, dass du so denkst... wirklich traurig...
Es muss doch möglich sein, dieses Spiel auch zu spielen, sodass es jedem Spaß macht und wenn jeder kommt mit "Hör auf wow zu zocken" dann hat der entweder was an der klatsche oder net mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Jemand sagte mit nem Punkt 5, Blizzard nerfen damit sie ein einsehen haben.

Dann gut! Macht im Vorschlagsforum dort nen thread auf mit dem Titel "Wir wollen anderes T-Set Design!" Und da drinne wird Blizzard net beleidigt und es werden auch keine Romane geschrieben, sondern beschreibt dort ausführlich, dass ihr mit 13 Euro Monatlich schon fast ein Recht habt, bessere Qualitäten zu erwarten.
In dem Thread sollte jeder noch einen kleinen Beitrag dazu schreiben, entweder /sign oder sowas, dass Blizzard auch merkt sie haben was falsch gemacht und es muss korrigiert werden...*


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Merkt ihr eigentlich das ihr nur gemolken und verarscht werdet?

Das sie Kosten sparen obwohl sie Milliarden und damit ein vielfaches jeder anderen Spielefirma verdienen? (im MMO Berreich zumindest)


----------



## Vrocas (4. Juli 2009)

das wissen wir seit BC


----------



## mimoun (4. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Warum sollen den die Rüstungen verschieden aussehen,  sind sowieso nur bunte Kleckse. Auch eine Rüstung im Einheitsgrau und eng anliegend erfüllt ihren Zweck so lange die Stats stimmen.
> 
> Und was noch wichtiger ist, wollt ihr das der Preis der Abbos oder  Gamecarts steig, sicherlich nicht. Denn ein besseres Design brauch Leute oder dauert länger, beides kostet Geld was Blizz nicht ausgeben, sondern verdienen will.
> Besonders die Dauer, alles jammert rum und fragt, wann denn endlich etwas nachgeschoben wird. Also wir schnell schnell etwas nachgeschoben, damit die Mäuler gestopft werden. Dass das dann auf die Qualität geht sollte Jedem klar sein.
> ...


Willst du uns etwa mitteilen das paar Texturen und 2 Modele (helm und Schulter) ne 24 Stunden arbeit ist?!Man man wenn ich so etwas Lese krieg ich echt Das Kotzen.


----------



## lord just (4. Juli 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl nicht so das nur 5 bis 6 Leute die Geschichte scheiße finden sondern grob über den Daumen gepeilt 90% der buffed User, auch die Leute die sagen: Blizz macht da eh nix und akzeptiert es doch endlich , ihr finded das doch nicht wirklich gut oder?
> 
> Und da ich jetzt eiskalt mal davon ausgehe das dies auch auf andere Foren zutrifft ,und die spiegeln die Com ja nunmal wieder, denke ich mal so das 70% der WoWspieler es als keine gute Lösung anerkennen, und da Blizz ja eigentlich das Spiel macht damit es den Leuten gefällt , ist es wert darauf Aufmerksam zu machen das uns dies nicht gefällt und das die das gefälligst lassen sollen. (auch wenn meiner Meinung manche Sets einfach von der dort anwesenden Putzfrau entworfen worden (nix gegen Putzfrauen is nur n Beispiel^^))
> 
> ...



du vergisst aber etwas sehr wichtiges. es melden sich immer nur die leute zu wort, denen etwas nicht gefällt. leuten denen die sets gefallen oder denen es egal ist schreiben in den meisten fällen nix dazu.

hinzu kommt, wie viel aktive mitglieder hat buffed? und wie viele haben gepostet?

wenn man wirklich was erreichen will, dann sollte man nicht hier im buffed forum rumheulen, dass ja alles gleich ausschaut sondern ins blizzard forum von worldofwarcraft.com in den ptr bereich gehen und dort nen thread auf englisch erstellen und auf englisch etwas dazu schreiben.

hier rumzuheulen bringt einfach nix, weil blizzard es nicht mitbekommt. und das blizzard durchaus etwas nach spieler wunsch ändert haben sie schon öfters bewiesen. das t3 designe kam wieder und vorschläge während der wotlk beta wurden auch oft umgesetzt (wie farben für todesritter oder die aufspürfunktion von niedrigstufigen quests usw.).

blizzard hat sich halt entschieden, dass sie jeweils nur ein set pro fraktion und rüstungsart erstellen und die dann je nach skillung (tank heal oder dd) und klasse verschieden einfärben. ausserdem wissen wohl nicht viele wie viel arbeit es ist 3d modelle zu erstellen. das team um wow ist relativ klein und die arbeiten sehr wahrscheinlich schon am neuen add-on und patch 3.2 kommt auch relativ schnell nach 3.1. alleine beim paladin gibt es dann ja 9 t9 sets pro rasse. das ist sehr viel arbeit und da braucht man schon ein paar monate für.


----------



## Angelsilver (4. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht ne Rüstung muss nich unbedingt eine Neonreklame sein, aber dieser Einheitsbrei ist doch der letzte Mist. Stell mal nen T9 schurken, Jäger, und Krieger nebeneinander, alle von der selben Rasse, dann wird es keinen unterschied geben außer die Farbe und so kleinigkeiten die man erst auf Ultragrafik einstellungen sehen kann. Schuluniformen in WoW wie lustig. Ich glaub da wo du arbeitest oder zur schule geht sollte man auch mal VOLLKOMMEN einheitliche Kleidung einführen, also auch die unterwäsche, die sochen, die Frisur alles gleich, mal schauen was du dann sagst. Ich persönlich erfreue mich gerne an dem tollen aussehen meiner Rüstung (hab meistens alte Sets an außer im Raid versteht sich). Diese hier gezeigten Sets sind Langweilig, farblos und auch ziemlch Hässlich. Da sollte Blizz lieber ein paar der Classicsets wieder aufwerten.



stimme komplett zu

Is doch bei Blizz eh schon länger so entweder werden alte inis ausgegraben -> nicht viel neues zu tun wenig arbeit

Die letzten T-Sets sehen nicht  komplett gleich aus haben ja andere Farbe teilweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und das  wie hier erwähnt der Jäger Krieger schurke  doch unterschiedliche rüst haben  ... hmmm naja das platte genau so aussieht wie leder .....

Im endeffekt erspart sich Blizz mit sehr vielen dingen geld/Zeit zb für Grafiker und  programmierer mit solchen aktionen aus alt mach neu  - oder neue T9 kollektion   für 7 klassen  7mal gleich von der optik und halt 7 verscheiedene farben  .... is eigentlich fast schon irgendwie abzocke und Vera...  was sich heut zutagemanche firmen einfallen lassen  - aber solange die kunden zahlen


----------



## Pacmaniacer (4. Juli 2009)

also der T8 Content war ja schön gemacht usw aber ich glaub nicht das es so kommt.

DK sieht mal übelst gay aus.
Da gehe ich als druide echt nochmal nobel hervor.
Finde die ganze sache mit argentumscheiss eh nicht so pralle.

LG Feralax


----------



## Schorsche2407 (4. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja so grausam.....
Blizzard kündigt einen neuen Patch an, um den Spielern neues zu bieten.
Und es wird hervorragend angenommen... MIT FLAMEN...
das is ma nais. Geht man auf Casuals ein meinen die SemiPros die sich hier tummeln Ne, wenn einer lila hat dann ich, dem Rest stehts nicht zu...

Wenn ihr was ohne Gilde macht seid auch ihr der Mr. Random!
Und dann werdet ihr auch geflamt, weil man mal einen Fehler macht, oder ihr einfach gar nicht so pro seid wie ihr glaubt.

Die Sets sind Geschmackssache, und Blizz hatte sicherlich mehrere Alternativen, und ich denke mal eine Abstimmung hat dazu geführt das sie so aussehen wie sie nunmal aussehen.

Und wenn man es genau nimmt, wann sieht man sie denn?
Beim Idlen in Dalaran um sein Gear zu posen?
Is ja so geil wie der rostige Protodrache.... und der halbe Server meint nach dem Mimiron Nerf muss man auf selbingen Krasus Landing vollstellen...

Also nehmt doch einfach mal Veränderungen an, und flamet nicht immer nur rum...
Mit Sicherheit ist der Patch nicht komplett ausgereift, aber deswegen landet er auch auf Testservern, um auch Ungereimtheiten zu beseitigen.

Aber wer von euch hat nicht auch mal die kleine Ungereimtheit bei Hodir genutzt, wo man fast den ganzen sonntag den Hardmode einfach so bekommen hat, weil man einen traumhaften sensationellen 6 min Speedkill gemacht hat?

Und dann sicher noch in Dalaran stehen und rumschrein: "DIE GILDE 'OBERPRO' HAT HODIR IM HARDMODE DOWN! FEIERT SIE UND RUTSCHT AUF KNIEN"

Sry, aber ohne Witz, den Großteil von euch versteh ich einfach ned.


----------



## Yosef (4. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das ist 100%ig nicht das t9 set



Hast du das in jedem deiner über 2000 Beiträge geschrieben? www.wow-europe.com


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> Das ist ja so grausam.....
> Blizzard kündigt einen neuen Patch an, um den Spielern neues zu bieten.
> Und es wird hervorragend angenommen... MIT FLAMEN...
> das is ma nais. Geht man auf Casuals ein meinen die SemiPros die sich hier tummeln Ne, wenn einer lila hat dann ich, dem Rest stehts nicht zu...
> ...




Was hat Geschmack mit Faul oder Geldgeilheit der Entwickler zu tun?

Was hat das hier mit Cuasuals und Semi Pros zu tun?
Was hat es mit "Gear" posen zu tun?  T9 ist T9, ob der Schurke der jetzt aussieht wie der Krieger macht beim posen keinen Unterschied, nur es sieht einfach scheiße langweilig aus.

Warum wirfst du hier Leuten vor Bugs zu benutzten? Das hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun, du versuchst anderen die schuld zu geben weil es dir selbst nicht gefällt, du dich aber nicht lösen kannst.
Du provozierst nur.

Tut mir leid, aber beim besten Willen kann ich dich nicht verstehen.

Im übrigen widersprichst du dir selbst, sie bieten "neues"...und was ist daran neu? Sieht aus wie die alten Sets mit neuen Farben und nichtmal einen Skin pro Klasse....


----------



## Kindgenius (4. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja mittlerweile ein offizielle Vorschau erschienen, und wie es aussieht wird es bei einem Design pro Fraktion/Rüstungsklasse geben.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev/3p2/tier9.html

Find ich persönlich ziemlich beschissen.


----------



## EyeofSauron (4. Juli 2009)

das einzige was mir auffällt:

Alle leute Jammern, warum sie nix für stammspieler etc machen

Ihr werdet die nächste Ini genauso raiden und ihr werdet das zeug tragen
Und es wird euch egal sein


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Die Platte sieht mal richtig schlecht aus, btw erinnern mich die Teile ziemlich an einen Mix aus alten Sets....

@oben, nope, ich bin schon ne Weile weg, und es werden mehr folgen (vieleicht).


----------



## Syrras (4. Juli 2009)

Das gehört zum Streamlining.

Wenn es ein Video in Eiskrone gobt wie Arthy fälklt müssen die Rüstungen ein wenig aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Da kann nicht jeder Clown in Prerender aufgenommen weren.

Und es wäre doch verdammt schade im Abspann von WotLk nicht aufzutauchen, oder?


----------



## Bader1 (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss sagen die Stoff und schwere Rüstung Sets sehen ja mal richtig geil aus...(meine  MEinung!)
De Plattensets sind ja auch noch ned in der vorschau aufgetaucht, ich denke sie werden da schon noch etwas ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Deis (4. Juli 2009)

Oh verdammt, sollten die T-Sets wirklich alle gleich aussehen und sollte man sie fuer Marken bekommen die man durch, OMG, Hero Instanzen bekommt und sollte man wirklich die Fraktion wechseln koennen und sollte wirklich reiten ab Level 20 kommen und sollte wirklich wirklich wirklich das naechste AddOn Cataclysm heißen dann .. ja dann .. verhungern trotzdem immernoch Kinder in Afrike weil der Westen Exportverbote auferlegt und kommen Paedophile bis zur Verhaftung auf freien Fuß weil die Justiz zu langsam arbeitet und duerfen Politiker Straßenverkersregeln mißachten weil sie Politiker sind .. ja dann wird sich die Welt trotzdem weiterdrehen.


----------



## Deis (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eben bemerkt, dass wenn ich auf einem Mount sitze und dann einen Greifenmeister nutze ich direkt wieder auf dem Mount sitze wenn ich am naechsten Flungpunkt ankomme.
Man, alles ist leichter heute als damals.
Unglaublich.


----------



## Naho (4. Juli 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Is doch bei Blizz eh schon länger so entweder werden alte inis ausgegraben -> nicht viel neues zu tun wenig arbeit


Meinst du damit Naxxramas?

Das war der wunsch von  Blizzard, da zu BC & Classic Zeiten die Ini sogut wie niemand gesehen hat.


----------



## Throgan (4. Juli 2009)

Lasst die Leute doch flamen.......

Ich mecker so gut wie nie, aber ich als Krieger habe keinen Bock wie jeder Pala oder DK rumzulaufen......is schon schlimm genug wenn beim lvln alle gleich aussehen....doch wenn ich meine zeit schon investiere um mir ein Set zu farmen, dann soll meine Klasse wenigsten einen eigenen Style haben.....


----------



## juri94 (4. Juli 2009)

Kann es nicht sein, dass die Bilder vom TE, die angeblich T9 sein sollen, eigentlich kommende PvP Sets sind, weil die sehen ja jetzt schon fast alle gleich aus. Ich hoffe das hat niemand sonst schon geschrieben, wenn ja sry ich konnte mir nicht alle kommentare durchlesen.


----------



## Rirrindor (4. Juli 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Dass das hier immer so ein rumgeflenne ist verstehe wer will.
> Die Sets sind nicht DER wahnsinn aber auch nicht grottenschlecht.


Du solltest mal zum Augenartzt gehen.

Das sieht aus, als hätte Blizz nach dem designen von 4 Klassen keinen bock mehr gehabt und hat die dann einfach übernommen.


----------



## Dabow (4. Juli 2009)

Da ich sicher eh nicht an solche Setteile komme, ist es mir in erster Linie egal.... seid WotLK bin ich mehr Casual geworden.
Für die Leute unter uns, die das Spiel immernoch an erste Stelle vor ihr RL schieben ist es natürlich schade, dass Blizzard sich nichtmehr soviel Mühe wie zu PRE BC Zeiten gibt.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Das war der wunsch von  Blizzard, da zu BC & Classic Zeiten die Ini sogut wie niemand gesehen hat.



Oder weil sie keine Lust hatten extra ne neue Ini du designen und Naxx auch gut in die Story gepasst hat? 

Lässt sich so oder so auslegen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Juli 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Und damit Tikume was zum flamen hat: "Ich freu mich auf Aion!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm... intressiert nen Toten...


----------



## Nightwraith (4. Juli 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass die Bilder vom TE, die angeblich T9 sein sollen, eigentlich kommende PvP Sets sind, weil die sehen ja jetzt schon fast alle gleich aus. Ich hoffe das hat niemand sonst schon geschrieben, wenn ja sry ich konnte mir nicht alle kommentare durchlesen.


Blizzard hat die Sets als neues T9 bestätigt. Also nein.
look this: --> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underdev/tier9.html



> Oh verdammt, sollten die T-Sets wirklich alle gleich aussehen und sollte man sie fuer Marken bekommen die man durch, OMG, Hero Instanzen bekommt und sollte man wirklich die Fraktion wechseln koennen und sollte wirklich reiten ab Level 20 kommen und sollte wirklich wirklich wirklich das naechste AddOn Cataclysm heißen dann .. ja dann .. verhungern trotzdem immernoch Kinder in Afrike weil der Westen Exportverbote auferlegt und kommen Paedophile bis zur Verhaftung auf freien Fuß weil die Justiz zu langsam arbeitet und duerfen Politiker Straßenverkersregeln mißachten weil sie Politiker sind .. ja dann wird sich die Welt trotzdem weiterdrehen.


Das trifft es ganz gut...


----------



## thezwelch (4. Juli 2009)

Ihr, die ihr alle die AQ40 sets erwähnt, scheint zu vergessen, dass damals nicht jeder AQ40 von innen gesehen hat - was mit der neuen Instanz wahrscheinlich anders laufen wird.


----------



## Bergerdos (4. Juli 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn am besten gleich alle T9 Teile haargenau gleich aussehen, sowohl Platte als auch Stoff???



Genau, das würde ich persönlich super finden.

Wenn einer eine Quest abgibt bekommt er zur Belohnung ein Rüstungsteil. Das Teil sieht an jedem gleich aus, egal ob Magier, Hexer oder Priester. Wenn ich jemanden mit dem Teil sehe kann ich gleich erkennen "Ah, der hat erfolgreich die XY-Questreihe absolviert"- Niemandem würde einfallen Blizzard für das Vorgehen einfallslos zu nennen.
Was sind jetzt die T9-Teile ? Im Prinzip nix anderes, es Zeigt den Leuten daß der Träger bestimmte Bosse gelegt hat. Warum soll die Belohnung für den gleichen Erfolg bei unterschiedlichen Klassen anders ausfallen ? Das hat doch auch den Vorteil für die Poser daß jeder gleich sehen kann "Ah, das ist T9 was der anhat" und nicht erst auf Betrachten gehen muß und nachsehen muß ob das Teil jetzt einen Setbonus hat oder nicht um dann festzustellen "Ah, ja, das ist T9, wusste gar nicht daß das beim Shami so aussieht"

Nach dem bisherigen Vorgehen von Blizzard dürfte es noch gar kein neues T-Set geben, das würde erst mit Arthas kommen. Wir können also froh sein daß Blizzard uns so schnell neue Inhalte liefert. Die neue Instanz ist eine kleine Zwischensequenz, ein kleiner Raid-Happen wie Gruhl oder Maggi, wenn dafür extra eine ganze Meute Designer abgestellt wird um die T-Sets in 10 Ausführungen zu designen und für jede Rasse nochmal anders ... dann könnten wir etwa zum Jahresende mit 3.2 rechnen.

Fazit:
Ich wäre dafür daß die T-Sets alle gleich aussehen damit man sofort erkennt daß es ein T-Set ist und welches es ist.


----------



## DarkSaph (4. Juli 2009)

Nun ja, Blizzard sucht aktuell einen Item-Designer. Ich denke einfach mal, dass dieser Einheitsbrei daher kommt, dass der alte Blizzard verlassen hat oder in eine andere Abteilung versetzt wurde. Also gogo, bewerben!!


----------



## WeRkO (4. Juli 2009)

Bei sowas überlege ich mir ernsthaft wieder zu Modeledits zu greifen. Was Blizzard sich bei so etwas Hässlichem nur denkt? Sie haben in der Vergangenheit doch schon bewiesen, dass sie schönere Sets machen können, warum tun sie es nur nicht mehr? :/


----------



## HellsBells90 (4. Juli 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Erst die neue Ini die als Kolosseum so gut wie kein architektonisches Design benötigt, und jetzt das T9 Set das sich bei den meisten Klassen nur noch farblich voneinander unterscheiden wird:
> 
> MAGIER:
> 
> ...



wirklich einfallslos


----------



## Domiel (4. Juli 2009)

Tristene schrieb:


> Gabs beim AQ40 Set auch schon und das war im Classic WoW, wo die Welt noch in Ordnung war und so ^^
> Also keine Panik das nächste wird wieder kreativer =)



aber jetzt regen sich 2 millionen auf und nicht 20.000 von damals..


----------



## BigBen1994 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die t9 sets wirklich nichts originelles sind alle rüstungsklassen sehen gleich aus-.-


----------



## SarahBailey (4. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte, was soll denn daran so schlimm sein? Klar, man hätte für jede Klasse ein eigenes design machen können, andererseits ists doch nun wirklich nicht so unglaublich wichtig, wie die Sets aussehen bzw. das jede Klasse ein eigenes Design hat... 
Insgesamt gesehen ist das T9-Set doch eigentlich ganz hübsch gemacht, also warum meckern? (Priester-T8 sieht jedenfalls viel schlimmer aus^^)


----------



## boonfish (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass viele kreative Arbeitskräfte, die sich beim Design von WoW hervorgetan haben, inzwischen eher am neuen MMO von Blizzard arbeiten, oder an  einem potentiellen Warcraft4 oder in irgendeiner Form am WoW Film.
Was übrig bleibt bekommt WoW, und das wird immer weniger.
Das sieht man am Design der Sets und an der unkreativsten Raidinstanz aller Zeiten.


----------



## Domiel (4. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Jup, genau, mehr braucht man auch nicht um das/ein Spiel zu spielen. Das alles drumrum mit Rassen Klassen, bunte Gegenden ist nur Schnick Schnack völlig unnötig, reine Makulatur. Ein Waffenmodel langt, jedem seine Keule, und dann geht es los. Die Fähigkeit zu spielen endscheidet und nicht die Items.
> Und da hapert es heutzutage, richtig spielen können nur die wenigsten. Gib mal Kindern ein Holzgewehr in die Hand, die können damit nichts mehr anfangen, sie brauchen eine täuschend echte Uzi, die Peng Peng macht.



du spielst aber ein rollenspiel.. wenn du mit der thematik nicht klarkommst zock lieber wieder tetris!


----------



## BigBen1994 (4. Juli 2009)

hätten das doch aber so machen können dass die sets nicht alle gleich aussehen das ist echt mal unkreativ...


----------



## Moronic (4. Juli 2009)

Das wird zu 100% so kommen, warum sollte sich Blizzard denn auch noch Mühe geben?
Bei den Accountzahlen lohnt sich der Aufwand von klassenspezifischen Sets doch gar nicht mehr, die paar tausend denen das nicht passt werden ihren Account doch eh nicht auflösen und falls doch tut das dem Umsatz in keinster Weise weh.

Wozu ein Produkt verbessern wenns auch so konsumiert wird...

...nennt es ruhig whine, ich nenns Wirtschaftspolitik.


----------



## BlueMode (4. Juli 2009)

ok mimimimimimimi

ich finde das set eig gar nicht sooo schlecht bin aber eher der meinung das das, das (äh lol oO) arena set ist 

ich weiss auch nicht wo das problem liegt ihr könnt ja mal selbst ne konzeptgrafik erstellen sie animieren und an blizzard schicken...


----------



## Kipp (4. Juli 2009)

naja, war ja zu erwarten das alle wieder rumweinen ^^

ich bin auch der meinung, dass es logisch ist relativ ähnliche sets zu machen, eben weil der kreuzzug eine armee aufstellt.
stellt euch doch mal vor wie geil das wird: auf der einen seite arthas wimmelnde horden, auf der anderen eine einheitliche armee, und dann werden auf epische art und weise fressen eingeschlagen X)

ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das wir unterstützung von npc-fußsoldaten kriegen, die dann ähnlich, nur weniger pompös aussehen, und t10 wird bestimmt super =) (ich bete für blinzelnde schultern für meinen kleinen hunter)

aber die meisten wollen ja eh nur weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



imo wird doch eh über jede neuerung gemeckert, ganz egal was blizz macht.

ich freu mich jedenfalls wie bolle arthas auf die rübe zu hauen und danke blizzard dafür, das sie den mut haben unpopuläre entscheidungen zu fällen ^^

p.s. : wieso glauben leute wie "dopemahsta" man würden mit ihnen diskutieren? wenn das kein kiddie name ist dann gute nacht...


----------



## Ferethor (4. Juli 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> ...nennt es ruhig whine, ich nenns Wirtschaftspolitik.



Schnell irgendwelche neuen Tier-Sets >entworfen< und noch ein sehr einfallsreiches Kolloseum, mit Hogger als Boss. Ja Hogger soll wirklich kommen als Raidboss, hört Buffed-cast.

Blizzard ist dadrin ein Profi. Was denkt ihr warum die jetzt so einen "Content-Patch" bringen? 


Natürlich weil im September Aion kommt. Noch vorher schnell was raushauen, damit keine WoW-Spieler die Konkurrenz anschauen. Damit sie ja beschäftigt sind. Klappt ja auch seit Jahren.


----------



## Moronic (4. Juli 2009)

Kipp schrieb:


> stellt euch doch mal vor wie geil das wird: auf der einen seite arthas wimmelnde horden, auf der anderen eine einheitliche armee, und dann werden auf epische art und weise fressen eingeschlagen X)



Keine Ahnung welches Spiel du spielst, aber der eizigen "Armee" der ich zeitweise gegenüberstehe ist die der Horde, und da ist's schon praktisch anhand der Rüstung zu erkennen welche Klasse dahinter steckt.


----------



## Kipp (4. Juli 2009)

gut, wenn du in pve equip pvp machst hab viel spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (4. Juli 2009)

War nur als Beispiel gedacht, wobei ich gern PvPler mit meinem PvE Equipt lege, das so herrlich demütigend.


----------

